# 2ww TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 8



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New thread for you all........please let me know
if I've missed anyone off the list! 

 Lots of luck to everyone TTC Naturally 



Slycett
*Specialmum*
joscrivs
Bellini
missyb 
jessamine
EmsyG
HippyChick09
Victors Valiant
KandyD
nicky noo 77
crystalclaire
♥Tamsin♥
wishing4miracle
Lentil
Bikergirl 
Ambition
alison K
tweetie
Louplou_22 
CazW
Bee_bee

​


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello! Please can I join this list!!  We have started ttc naturally again for a while xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Beebee ~ welcome to the thread.....I'll add you to the list hun 

Loats of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Darn, didn't make it as the first to post LOL


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you Lizzy!

Sorry Tamsin! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies  Hi BeeBee,

Well we interviewed   2 clinics for the job of getting our baby made yesterday and we have not really got much further forward as we have decided that the first one was too horrible and the second one was tooo ££££!! So we are going to go back to Bernabeu. DH is taking his      to be tested for the genetic side of things and that really is the next step to see whats happening. 

As of today I am cutting out all alcohol and aiming to lose 5 - 6 kilos for next tx as apparently that will give us a better chance too. 

As for ttc naturally well thats not happening for some reason as we are so knackered we fall asleep as soon as we are in bed and in any case I havent o'd yet even though I am on CD23   but this is the first cycle since 3rd icsi so thats prob why.

Anyhow hope you are all OK. 
xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw Lentil - sorry to hear you didn't get on very well with the clinics .  Massive hugs xxx

I am coming to the end of my first 2ww in months and months - well since our abandoned IUI last September!  Not sure how I feel at the moment - trying not to think about it too much.  This time I am on DHEA and have been very good xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all well, just an update the witch arrived today, thought the fertility monitor would have helped.  Anyway think we are going to have go with IUI next cycle and hope that makes a difference.

Good luck to you all

Nicky
xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Ugh....I'm out for the month...
Not because AF reared her ugly head.  The problem with waiting until O day to   is that life can have a way of messing with your plans.  Hubbie had to work very late and was practically sleeping while standing as he walked through the door.

Sigh.....

No tww for me this month.

~VV

But lots of luck and        to the rest of you this month....


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs Nicky and VV xxx 

How is everyone else doing today? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning everyone. 

Well nothing much from me to report except there is STILL no change on fertility monitor and I am on CD 24. I figure if I am lucky enough to get a 'normal for me' cycle this month then I will see a change around CD30 as that will indicate a 42 day cycle is on its way again. Bloomin tx messes with you. 

I am waiting for my PCOs book to arrive and get started. I know that you should folllow a low GI diet but I dont know what one is yet! I hope this helps me sort the PCO which will then help. 

OK am rambling - best go do something constructive.
L
xxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hugs Lentil!

Low GI is things like brown breads etc, nuts all that kind of thing - I find with PCOS the less carbs I eat from things like bread the better it is for me xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Blimey - this i a bit like a sizzlers reunion    

Hi lentil and beebee   

AF started for me 2day.  Havent ov'd last 2 cycles so lets hope its 3rd time lucky 

Hi tamsin, emsy victors v nicky noo lizzy and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lol it is a bit!!  How are you doing chick?  I was home from work early tonight as I was randomly sick! xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all well, we have decided to do an IUI this cycle, started my injections Friday(    it works for us)

Wish you all the best and hope to hear of loads more BFP's very soon.


Nicky
x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck Nicky! xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck nicky sending loadsa       to you.   

Hi beebee u ok hunnypie - love the restaurant name


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

How is everyone this morning?  Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words Slycett and Bee bee, all the best to you guys too.

Go to clinic on Friday for a scan to see how many folicles we have.
x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck hun!!  Keep drinking lots of water! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning ladies!! 
Hope you are all OK?    
I had my first Acupuncture session on Saturday and it was amazing. I have a massive great bruise on one of the sites (just below my chest bone and I do still feel really 'light' and 'free' from it. Whats that all about!? She went through a lot of history and how I felt about things and asked about fears and the like. So I told her one of my fears is something happening to DH and that since the last BFN I have had quite a few bad dreams pretty much every 2 - 3 nights about him leaving or being taken away from me. She said that fear is related to the kidneys ( ) and that I needed to help let go of that fear to help the kidneys. So far so good as no more bad dreams but weirdly I had one about us getting engaged....I am not sure if she is a counsellor aswell but something seemed to change.

BEST of all about 4 hours after the treatment I nnoticed that my (TMI alert!!) CM had changed and was starting to be like EWCM!!! Too much of a coincidence?! DH wouldnt believe me so I showed him some   sorry that was TMI  

Best do some work as its Monday! 
L
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lentil! Lol!!! Glad it went well though chick xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls
Some of you might remember me lol
Just poppin on to say i feel rough, nips are tender, im knackered but cant sleep at night. Alot of contipation and tum ache.

Df has brought me a dreaded test to do in the morning, not looking forward to doing it as im fearing another BFN.
Why is my body so mean, giving me all these symptoms and then nothing!

sorry, feeling pretty crap lately.

Big hugs 
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive massive hugs chick - thinking of you xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

BFN as expected lol

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Specialmum    
Its so poo isnt it. 
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs Special mum xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls i am sorry for not being in much it must of seemed as though i posted and then ran off.
unfortunately last month was a nono for us so back with it again this month hopefully will be ovulating end of this week day 14 onwards as hubby home at weekend and with it being bankholiday doesnt go back til tuesday so day 14/15/16/17 will be busybusy but may even get some am bms in who knows     hoping so.


anyway just a short post for now.congrats to those who have had sucess and (((((hugs)))) for those like me and better luck for us next time.

love to all lisa.xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning Ladies,

Hi Tweetie, Slycett, Bee, Specialmum, Nicky and everyone xxx

I swear that the Acupuncture has worked already..well is working as for the very first time ever I had a PEAK on CBFM this morning  . I am so pleased and funny thing is DH is as he put it 'Primed and ready to go'   as he was supposed to have a sperm DNA Frag test today and had to abstain for 3 - 5 days which is bang on (no pun intended!!) for best possible swimmers! 

We have a bust day ahead!! Good job we work from home!    

L
xxxxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Lentil- Glad to hear the acupuncture is doing its thing, hope your DH tests go well.

Specialmum-   sorry to hear the news hun, hope you ok.

Bee bee- hi, hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all doing well.

Nicky
x


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi girls

Sorry to pop on but am not sure where to post?

If you're trying to conceive naturally how soon after BMS can you test? I'm unsure of ovulation date as everything is allover the place since I had an ERPC in March. Also if I'm pregnant and get it confirmed with HCG test do I also get a progestrerone test done too? Please could someone explain what levels progesterone should be?

Sorry feeling vv dense about it all,

Thank you!!!
love pinkflowers xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lentil - massive massive congrats chick - go for it girl 

Pinkflowers - I usually wait till my period is due and then if it's late I would test - not sure about progesterone test - are you on any medicine or will your cons want to do a progesterone test?

The news from me is I have realised today that I am quite late for my period - I haven't had a cycle over 34 days in 2 years!!  Scary biscuits - to test or not to test is now the question - I hate testing so much and a big part of me thinks that after 8 years would it really happen naturally! I have been taking DHEA so maybe it might be worth it? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

OOOHH BEEBEE!!!!!


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Bee Bee             

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks ladies - I will see if I can pluck up the courage to buy a test today! xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Come on BeeBee, we need a BFP to oogle and aAAhhhh over.  It give girls like me (ttc for 9 years) something to get excited over.

Good luck and keep us posted!!!

                       

~VV


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw thank you!! Jake is buying a test this afternoon - so I can't back out loL!!!  He kept saying he thought I was last week - so we'll see - it's my birthday tomorrow - could be the best one ever! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEE BEE!!! any news....have you tested? xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi - I tested and it was BFN  - then yesterday af turned up .  I spent the morning in hospital as I was in so much pain but I am feeling ok now - just really sore xxx 

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear it was a BFN, followed by a painful AF Bee 
Hope you managed to have agreat birthday?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Dont think i've posted for ages  

Hope everyones ok, cd12 for me and got a high on cbdfm, started bonkathon yesterday so now just hoping for a peak this month.  Know theres only a small chance with my age and knackered old tubes, but its gotta be worth a go


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey Kate - gotta be in it to win it, so they say.....wishing you well in the  bonkathon !! LOL  AF due Sat for me, not hopeful though as only managed 1  again and think it was past O - still with holiday just around the corner, maybe not such a bad thing!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I am now off work until thursday and not for a good reason .  Basically our only remaining chef was taken in to hospital this morning with gastro-enteritis and so I had to don my chef whites and get into the kitchen to cook.  Anyway short version, a freak accident with the steamer ( which in our kitchen looks like a massive oven) means that I have just spent the day in a and e being treated for burns to my face neck, mouth, throat and nose .  I am home now but mega sore and have to go back to the burn unit in  the morning to have it all checked again.  I can only drink through a straw and the painkillers are now wearing off so it hurts a lot.  They have had to close the restaurant for the day - that's how short staffed we are!  My boss was really upset - mostly because she feels awful that it came to this and STILL the higher ups wont listen to how much help we need  and also because it was pretty scary as I couldn't breathe when it happened.

Anyway I hope everyone else is ok - I am just trying to keep occupied - I can't speak so I can't chat on the phone and so I am trying to stay busy without moving by posting away on here!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

sooo sorry to hear that Bee-Bee.  As if the BFN wasn't insult enough, you have this to deal with.  I'm sending out a prayer for you.  Hope you are on the road to recovery soon.

~VV


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you VV - I am in a lot of pain today and feeling very tearful - had my check up this morning and will have to go back again.  

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

I sent you some bubbles....it isn't much, but hopefully enough to cheer you up a bit.
               

~VV


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

i girls havent posted for a while ive been really down and doc wanted to put me on antidepressants but i refused as dont want to take anything that can get in the way of ttc, but had my scan fri to check me womb lining and overies ect was all purfect, cound even see that i had folicle ready to burst, cbfm peak fri and sat so ovulated sat lots of bms so 10 days till test day, 
hope u are all well and get your bfps soon!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you VV xxx

Clair! Good luck chick! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies  ,

CrystalC -   sweety. Hope you are feeling better?

Well the peak on the CBDFM was Wednesday and Thursday last week for us and we BMS'ed Wednesday night and Thursday morning after (TMI warning) DH had stored up 5 days worth (he was meant to be having a SA and was due to take in his sample on Wednesday! what timing!!! )

So, that leaves us with about a week to go before AF turns up (dare I say IF she turns up at this point  ) I am so pleased with how my acupuncture has seemed to make a difference and I am not as worried about things like I used to be so thats got to be good. I am looking for a miracle and hoping that I will be pg soon! I asked her if she had treated ladies with IF issues before and she said 'a few' and that they had all gone on to have healthy babies....she is really lovely and I dont even mind that she uses me as a human pin cushion!   Anyhow - fingers crossed! 

Anyone else due to test middle or end of next week? 
L
xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

sigh....not here....AF reared her ugly head yesterday.  Here's looking to June!

~VV


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Well after a 3month wait (1cycle high fertility) (1cycle low fertility) i finally got peak fertility on cbdfm today   And its cd14 as well   Oh how i love that little eggie symbol at the top    

We had a bd sunday and monday but were too knackered yesterday.  Tonights the night and tomorrow as well, poor dh he'ss be bl00dy shattered  

Lentil have you read up on the sizzlers thread hunny? lots going on there at the mo  

VV good luck for june sweetie  

Hi to everyone else, gotta go customer on phone wanting prices 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

VV massive hugs and lots of love coming your way.

Kate - don't wear DH out too much  xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi all not been on for a while as after my last course of clomid  as was really upset and low but have pulled myself together now and feeling alot beter about it all i have  14 days untill testing going it alown at the min as am waittin for my lap and dye so fingers crossed hope everone is well jade xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey everyone  

Kate, sounds like things are back on track this month, that's fab!  

BeeBee, that sounds awful. I hope you're not in so much pain now and are beginning to heal. It sounds like your up-high bosses really ought to be taking  more notice of what's going on.  

Jade, I'm glad you're feeling better about things. It can really take it out of you, this whole ttc malarkey. Good luck this cycle.   

VV, sorry to hear that AF arrived for you.   

Claire, nice to hear the scan went well   Fingers crossed for you this month then. 

Lentil, the acupuncture sounds like it's really working for you, great timing too lol. Here's hoping    


Not much new from me. Went back to the docs yesterday after my blood pressure has been silly high the last couple of visits and it was back down to normal again   all my blood tests are coming back fine, so he's increased my metformin and told me to take the higher dose for another 2 months, then he's going to refer us back to the consultant again. In  the meantime he really wants me to target my weight, so I've an appointment with the practise nurse on Monday to talk through assistance in losing weight as ww isn't doing much for me. I'm sticking to plan and losing about half a pound a week!   However, AF is due sometime this weekend, Sunday I think so we'll see what happens. I have a feeling she's imminent as I almost cried at dinner last night - there were too many bones in my fish (it made me not want to eat the rest and it was delicious)     

Hope everyone has a great Friday! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Havent been on for some time now but just wanted to pop in and see how u all are....

Emsy i hope the metformin higher dose works hun, and good luck with the nurse!!

We arent ttc at mo, just trying to get the wedding plans sorted etc....to be honest we are just happy the way we are and concentrating on getting us fit and healthy.

it wasnt such a long time a go that i thought nothing but having a baby....but after finding my fab new man things became more about us and making us a happy couple.  i treasure every moment with him and love him dearly.  He has helped me through some very hard times and been there for me.  

all through my ttc time i had some great friends on here telling me it will happen but dont loose your self in the process......well its true....you do end up loosing apart of who u are and ur marriage does tend to change too. 

So i just wanted to say to u all, keep smiling!!  Theres so much you have in your life to be thankful for and enjoy...dont let it pass u by while you ttc...enjoy it all!!

Becoming amum will happen when you are at your most happiest!  And your marriage will be stronger for it.

So big hugs to all those who are having a hard time of it lately...these days are very distressing and tearful and you should spend time reflecting but then try to think of one thing that made you smile or laugh recently and share that moment again....     

hugs all around

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sorry, I've been AWOL
 has reared her ugly head for me, so onwards and upwards. 
sorry will try and do personalslater

Tamsin
xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs xxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Hey girls, can I join you? We have been TTC naturally for a few months now. After experiencing infertility and tx with my last partner, I am hoping this journey will certainly not be as long, as with you all too.

Hope to get to know you all better!

Munchy


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi girls hope you are all ok hope you had a good weekend 
well am having a bit off a rough time at the min suffering with really bad heart burn and pains in my right side near my overy not sure what it is but hey we will see 
got my gp phoneing tomorrow as am not doing well with my weigh lose i have gone down a size in cloths but thats all so going to see if they can help me before my 1st lot of ivf 
sending lots of  
jade


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm...me thinks this has been a slow thread lately.....either folks aren't too talkative, or we are too busy attacking our significant others in bedroom!  

O day was yesterday, so we  and I stayed in bed till mornin....Let's keep our fingers crossed!

Time for the two week wait!

~VV


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi all well i need abit of advise
my period verys one month i can go 28 days and the next can go 21 ,
21days is tomorrow so do i test or do i wait 
please someone help me 
jade


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

The consultant always advised me to wait my longest cycle hun, so i would suggest wait til 28days.

Good luck xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Jade,

I agree with SM - leave as long as poss

Tamsin
x


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

3dpo here....tick, tick, tick.....the suspense is insane!  It's not fair that we put ourselves through this every month...

   
to all!

~VV


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I would definitely wait till the longest cycle day chick!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi all  still no sign of af so fingers crossed hope you are all ok jadexxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Morning all!  Jade - I have everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi - I am here but not been on FF for ages. Been really hectic generally so it has weaned me off!  
L
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

FIngers crossed here Jade.....good luck!!  When are you testing??

Hi Lentil, how are you??

Hi everyone else

nothing to report here, just enjoying planning the wedding and having S-e-x!  

xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Lentil - been thinking of you chick xxx

Special mum - not long to go now! xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi am going to test sat if i can wait that long af due friday 
hope you are all ok 
jade xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Jade, wishing u all the best for saturday hun...xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck Jade! xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

tested @ 11DDPO and BFN......now it is 13DPO and I figure, why test, just ride it out.......tick, tick, tick......

~VV


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

try and wait the min of 14 days hun...it may even be a late implanter.....so docs advice u re-testing 2 wks later too.   

hugs x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

I had my last af on 30 may and today i had some browny coloured discharge (sorry for too much info) its only day 20 of this cycle....ive also felt tempermental these past 3 days, very tired and had an annoying achey back of the head.  Could this be related to ovulation or af coming??  If im due on ive not had an af b4 32 days so still got another 12 to go lol

xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

AF is due tomorrow, and my symptoms are all but gone.  Hmmm....severe cramping late last week.  Thought AF would come early.  Emotional for no reason, think all of the waiting is finally getting to me.  BBs are little sore and full, that is it.  No crazy pain, veins, or overflowing size.  

Still refuse to test.....my BFN was at 10dpo, not the 11dpo that i posted earlier....tick, tick, tick.....face/eyes feel swollen.

      

~VV


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies how you all doing

ok a weird cycle this month.ive been monitoring them since christmas and i normally get af exactly 2wks after ewcm,well this month i have got it at 6/7dpo    not bright red more like a dark burgandy colour water with sludgy stuff   was quite shocked when i discovered it   is this normal??i had ewcm for nearly 3 days and this is too early for af


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi hun, Personally i would advised if its not normal for you then its worth getting it checked out just incase.  Just call the gp tomorrow hun, especially if it gets heavier or more clotty.  It mayb nothing but i think when it comes to ttc and af's its best to get these things checked.  The gp will proberely need to see a sample on a pad...sorry TMI but it helps them know whats going on.

Hope all is ok

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

im ttc naturally with immune tx, can anyone tell me earliest time to use my xtra sensitive pg test pee sticks, i dont want to wait till AF as if pg i need to go for more immune tx to sustain pg?

thanks
angels


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hun, can i direct you to this thread where u will beable to chat to others girls ttc with TX, They will better to answer your questions.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=196378.msg3113020#new

Wish u all the best xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Feelin' blue today.  The witch won't stay away.



~VV


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

VV - aww sweety I am sorry. The positive is that it is the start of a new cycle and with a new cycle a new chance and hope    
xxx


----------



## XxMichellexX (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi ladies

Can i join you lovely lot? Im not in the 2ww yet just coming to the end of my first period after M/C, so going to be trying again this month.
Brief details below in signature.

xxx


----------



## jade ttc (May 14, 2008)

hi all well i have still no sign of af and i will be 2 weeks late on thursday going to do another test on sat and see what happens if it is still a bfn i will be off to see the doctor on monday 
hope you are all ok jade xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jade have you definately ovulated this cycle hunny? Do you do any kind of cycle monitoring?


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for lack of personals first up - just a little update from me.

Hi Jade, Littlehush, Slycett, VV, Specialmum, Bee, Angels4me, Wishing4miracle    

Well we havent BMS'ed or normal   for ages now as we have been either too busy, DH had to save up for a sample or been too tired in the last 2 - 3 weeks. Never thought I would admit to that! Anyhow I think I am O'ing now as had more EWCM yesterday than previous 2 - 3 daysand even though I didnt ask or tell DH this and he didnt get back from his work travels till 2am we started the bonkathon last night!    

Once again I have hope for this month....

I have Reiki tomorrow too which I am all excited about  

I rea yesterday an article that said MF can be improved with ejac every day and coincidentally a fellow FF'er that is pg after 5 years and tx's who got pg naturally said to me that the only thing they did different was sex every day right after AF right the way through the cycle. So, as we dont have MF we have agreed every other day but I think I will make a request this evening anyhow as I am sure I am o'ing!!! Anyone at a similar point to me this month?

Good luck ladies
L
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Me me me me me me me me!!!  God im loosing it     Im so horney lately its embarresing!!  Me and df have also been so busy with wedding plans etc to get as regular as we have been...but i too have got very stringy ewcm.  I think this is an indication of ovulation  Plus i have had some weird signs that i thought were af but this might just be that.

So im going to grab df when he gets home!!    I may let him get a drink first.....mmmmmmm   

Its day 32 for me which would mean af should be in 14 days then...day 46! my last af was 45 days.....wow am i finally getting a hang of this!     

The only question left is Do we or dont we  I get married in just over 8wks....my dress is fitted....?

Its horrid when u have to be practical but you've waited so long.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey go for it girl - what are you waiting for      

Lentil - good luck on the bonkathon hun


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

slycett said:


> Tracey go for it girl - what are you waiting for
> 
> Lentil - good luck on the bonkathon hun
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Absolutely go for it - God a BFP would be so worth an elasticated wedding dress!! Seriously - you could always go see a seamstress if the place you have bought the dress from cant alter it. Can we see a pic? 
Seems we have a similar cycle length too which is interesting and a bit spooky as mine tends to be 42 days now.  CD1 was 6th June and I am ov'ing now and then I tend to find my AF arrives 10 - 14 days after ov! So - it could mean that it is a slighty shorter cycle this month at 38 days unless EWCM stays for a few days more.....4 to be exact which will get me back to 42 days  .

OR not at all 

L
xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

well we didnt manage that night but did yesterday lol  No af yet so awaiting to see if this is a cycle like b4.  Its day 35 so 10 days to go  

Still randy though hahaha

xxxxxxxxx

Heres the dress girls


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello. I use to post on here but that was awhile ago. but i was wondering if anyone knew the answer to my question. My cycles vary from 30-38 days does this mean that i still ovulate on day 14? Or for the 30day cycle day16 etc if thats the case and it varies i never know how long a cycle will be so never sure when i ovulate!


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hola ladies!  I am back from my hols! how is everyone? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

*Mel* said:


> Hello. I use to post on here but that was awhile ago. but i was wondering if anyone knew the answer to my question. My cycles vary from 30-38 days does this mean that i still ovulate on day 14? Or for the 30day cycle day16 etc if thats the case and it varies i never know how long a cycle will be so never sure when i ovulate!


Hi Mel,

My cycle is variable too and I have learned over the last few months that with a 42 day cycle I tend to ovulate around days 30 - 32 and then have a shorter Luteal Phase of about 10 days. most ladies have a LP of 14 days. So this means that if your cycle is 46 days for example then you would ovulate around CD32.

Good Luck
xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey BeeBee - how was Cuba? xxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello

would you mind if I joined in please. I've recently had a BFN following my 2nd icsi. I have to wait 3 more cycles til the next try. Even though our chance of conceiving without treatment is very very low, we feel its worth a go and it gives us a bit of control in it all. I have discovered that I have a short leuteal phase and have read about B6 helping this. Anyone used it??

Bibi xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cycle Bibi - big big hugs xxx

Lentil - Cuba was amazing! Have uploaded some of  the piccies to ********!  Was very good for me and DH - we got to talk a lot about life in general!

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi all,

Back from my hols, which as fabulous......despite AF arriving 2 days into it 
Day 14 today, so need to get down to some serious 

Hope all is well with you all?


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Glad you had a fantastic time Tamsin! xxx


----------



## kags2 (Jul 8, 2009)

HI all,

Im a newbie to this site & an currently on day 7 of my 2ww, otd is the 17th. Stupidily I did a test today which was bfn. Does anyone know if this generally means i am not pregnant or would it just be to early to get a positive result at this stage? I know it was a stupid thing to do, but I was feeling so low anyway i didnt think it would make me feel anyworse. I was wrong. To top things off my dh is away until sunday and my cat has been missing for five days which is really stressing me out. This is our first cycle of of icsi and I never imagned it would be so hard.

Sorry for the doom and gloom and good luck to all.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Kags - Good Luck with the 2 ww hon. Did you know there is a 2ww ttc with treatment thread too?? you will find lots of ladies on there at similar stage to you who I am sure would love to 'meet' you.
L
xxx
PS - Yes I think it is too early


----------



## pandy (Feb 25, 2009)

hey kags, 
i saw your post and wanted to say youre def not alone! im on day 7 too - test on 16th tho and have had several really crappy days and the one thing that i rely on for comfort(sometimes more than DP)  is my cats so i really hope yours reappears soon ...cats are so sensitive  and they know when things are different(maybe youre at home more than normal and he s not used to it)...and maybe its a good sign? mine keeps sitting on my lap...incubation duties i reckon!!!
sure he/she will reappear soon hun, 
keep positive and leave the tests alone 
lol


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Kags - I would definitely say it is too early chick - wait a while and test on otd  xxx

How is everyone else today? xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Can i join you, taking a few months ttc naturally - back to were we started from really  

Bought one of those clear blue fertility monitors last month and will use it the on next af. Although  
that i dont have to bother!.  Pretty standard cycle for me 28 days on the dot, can always rely on that turning up.
anyway Day 13 for me.

anyone else used the monitors?

good luck to everyone and    

sam


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi SamJ  - I use the digital fertility monitor but i use it on alternate months!   don ask me why.....it has just worked out that way for some reason,

How are we all?

I am on CD42 and normally AF is here on CD 42 but as i only oved on CD31 - 33 I anticipate everything a bit later. I can only   that we have a miracle if no AF next weekend. I will test then if she doeant show! 

L
xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi SamJ - course you can join us!!

Lentil - I have everything crossed for you chick xxx

How is everyone else?  I am trying desperately to find a dress today!  Just need to narrow down my selection! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

BeeBee  - Thanks sweety. I loved the last dress on your pics btw. You must be so excited  .

CD 43 and no AF. Getting AF type twinges though so i think she may be due any day...but still hoping as always.

How is everone else? 
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well its day 43 for me and i think last af was 45 days so not long....... I have been posting on pcos chit chat about my strange moods lately.

I have been very horney and been wanting and mostly getting it lol  Bless my df who doesnt know whats happened to me  

Ive also had some dreams that im pregnant, and this morning felt i was!  

Wedding plans are going well, its only 6weeks 4 days!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

ooooh sepcialmum - exactly same CD as me! how spooky!! lets hope we both get good news hey? xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hehehe lentil, well you never know lol  Id love to be a mummy....very broady lately!!  Wow how would i tell my partner lol  the wedding is in just over 6weeks!!  

     for u lentil, when will you test?? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I know that I ov'ed around CD 31 and normally I get AF about 11 days later...so by my calcs that means CD 42 (thats my normal cycle length)....but its still early. If nothing happens I will test either on Saturday or Sunday night as DH is away until Sunday Night..... i am not sure though that I will need to wait until then as I have had too many disapoitments iykwim! xx

What an amazing wedding present for you and your DH if you get a BFP!!! xx        coming your way too! xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

I know what you mean lentil, ive beening trying since 2000 but now im hoping with my new man things will happen,  good luck too...xxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Special mum and Lentil - I have everything crossed for you!!

Lentil - I didn't pick any of those dresses in the end! I decided to go for something more relaxed!!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

beautiful dress!  Very unique and whimsical.  Enjoy your special day!

~VV


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you - we're only renewing our vows but I am dead excited about it!  How are you chick? xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I'm in the TWW, but I am no longer holding my breath.  Since DH's chemo, nothing has happened.  There is someone else on the board who's DH went through the exact same treatment.  His sperm function came back 4 years after his original Dx.  That means we still have about  2 years to go.  

In the meantime, I'm working on getting in shape and eating healthy.  I down 1.8kg since I started 3 weeks ago.  Not a lot, but chipping away at it and it keeps going down (good sign).  Past that, trying to enjoy the summer.

~VV

Special days are just that.  It is what you make of it.  Best wishes!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

BeeBee - that is so pretty. You will look fab! xxx

As for me AF is defo on her way so I am off to buy Agnus Castus and see if along woth healthy living I can reguilate this cycle! A lady on the ttc nat diaries used it for a while and got a surprise BFP! xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs Lentil - and to you too VV xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Bee -  a very pretty dress   Awwww renewing vows is great - how long have you guys been married?

VV -  in the 2WW - great attitude! Good luck with your weight loss!

Lentil - sorry to hear you think AF is on her way 

Slowly getting back to routine after my hols.  Think it'll be another negative month, as once again  has been a bit sparce LOL
Back up to hospital next week, for a cyst check and also hoping to finally get my AMH blood test done!

 to everyone else!

xx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Hey ladies, its been about a month since I've popped into the thread! Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm still catching up!

Well we are on month five,and naughtily I tested today 10dpo with 10ui tests, and suprise suprise a BFN. Grrrr I'm convinced that even though my ex had the issues the first time round, 3 years on I may have developed something that the clinic didnt pick up! I was thinking about booking in with the consultant and asking for day 21 ovulating bloods and a hsg/hycosy again (thought I would never need to face thise again), is there anything else I should ask them to investigate. what are your thought ladies?

I will try anything and like lentil may have to look into the Angus Cactus if it will help!

Munch x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls
sitting here with terrible cramps tonight...not sure if it was the colslaw i had cos that can affect ibs or nasty af on her way....
Its day 44 of 45 so we will see, i really hope i can get some sort of pattern going!!

Munchy, i would ask for a full blood work up... hormones levels, prolactin level, day 3 and day 21...ummm i think a ultra sound would be a good idea too to see if u have developed a cyst or pcos or something.

But even just a good chat with gp and a referral might help clear ur mind....xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Special Mum - I hope the cramps are a good sign for you chick!!

Munchy - I would definitely ask to be checked out again xxx

How is everyone else this morning? xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

is here! On to a fresh month for us is the positive twist I can put on this.  

Good Luck SpecialMum - I hope you get good news this cycle!!!

Good Luck everyone else.
L
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Massive hugs Lentil - are you still on the DHEA?  I have ovulated again this month and I am sure it is the DHEA that is doing it! xxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

hI bEEbEE - NO I had to stop it as it wasnt a good idea for me as it seemed to make the PCO worse and we had the worst ever results from 3rd icsi which is when i had taken it...

We are planned on a softer from of IVF next time to try and get fewer eggs but hopefully a better quality apparently with a drug called Puregon....?  and the Orgalutran to stop prem ovulation again.... the consultant basically said that he feel that this will be the limit of try's that we should have at IVF with own eggs.. 

TBH i am not sure how i feel. If we were told we would get a guaranteed pg and healthy baby in 9 months with DE I am now thinking I would just jump at the chance but it would feel strange to know that it was a DE to me.... 

Great news that the DHEA is working for you sweety. I hope you get your BFP soon - what a wonderful wedding vow renewal pressie that would be! 

L
xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh chick - but you're still so young  - I really do hope that this next try is the one!!  Yeah it would be nice to get a BFP soon - it's been so long now  but part of our new start is pursuing more testing to find out why I don't respond to the drugs xxx

How is everyone else today and what is everyone up to?  I have a photoshoot in a little while with a skater who is trashing his old boards!  A new one for me! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Lentil
So sorry hun that it was negative, and to have all this on ur mind too    I really hope that this next tx is the one....the one thing i have learnt on here is that never stop trying au nat cos afew people have had unexpected BFP's.

Big hugs, i have responded about me on pcos hun xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Morning ladies - how is everyone today? xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi beebee

Well df came home just now with a bunch of hot pink roses and baby pink gerbras (My fav) and a 2 box of hpt's  

I was busting for the loo when i woke up this morning and felt sicky.... Couldnt sleep very well last night felt so uncomfortable in my tum.

(.)(.) are feeling heavier and fuller...  

Sex drive is still wanting...  

Well i guess tomorrow is test day...  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck chick!!  I still have everything crossed for you! xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well i didnt last too long with tests in the house..just did one and as usual only one line...might do another test saturday morning first thing but feeling abit crap now lol  Df had also brought me some choc cornflake bites just incase so im munching on them now!! haha


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey - never say it's over till the fat lady sings chick!!  Still keeping everything crossed  xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Awww thanks hun xxxx will keep u posted xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I should hope so haha!!  You never know!!!  Would definitely be the best pre-wedding present for you both!  Glad DP is looking after you! xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Well we are all keeping our fingers and toes crossed for you.     

Well it is 8 DPO for me today.  (0) (0) started to ache yesterday and still are today.  Nothing out of the ordinary for me before AF.  They are starting to feel heavy.  I have been quesy the past couple of days, but that could be due to the diet I am on (only1200 calories per day) and the exercise program I started a month ago.

I'm tired during the day, but again, could be due to the reduced caloires.  Hmmm....gassy too, could be due to the diet.  

Ya know, all these darned symptoms are enough to drive you crazy !  They could mean one thing, or they could have another reason all together.  At least I'm starting to accept that I am completely nuts and I am in good company    .

Dust and bubbles to everyone and good luck!

~VV


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

VV can so relate lol
My (.)(.) felt fuller last night all of a sudden and seem heavier, ive also got the feeling quesey and bloated too.  ive been a little lightheaded, not alot just enough to swoon me if i get up too quickly.  I have to say i get rather fed up of my body when it does this though...i mean give me a break lol  

Fingers crossed for u hun xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

SpecialMum and VV - Good luck xxxx


----------



## blessings (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

Am a newbie - the message boards offer so much useful information and tons of hope. 

VV & specialmum - my best wishes. 

Hope to post more soon. Good weekend to all!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

AF showed up last night/this morning.  This is crazy.  I only had a 25 day cycle this month.  The witch showed up Sunday night and wasn't due until Thursday.  This isn't fair!  It's bad enough she shows up, but early too!

*Sigh*   

 

Good luck to the rest of you this month.  Specialmum, perhaps a BFP on your part can help turn the rest of my mood around and give us inspiration.

Good luck to you!

~VV


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh hun   im so sorry!! We just had a BFP on the pcos chit chat so theres lots of hope for us all hun xxx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry not been posting, but i have been reading.

sending you all  

sam


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

BFN here too im afraid, still no af and getting very very very emotional now so hoping it will come soon.

Hugs xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

specialmum

sending you  


sam


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

tested yesterday and got our    still in shock especially as otd for the failedivf was only on the 30 June!

love and lots of   to you all

we had just about given up hope.........

sam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Congratulations Sam - not uncommon for IVF to kick start things naturally! - wishing you all the best    

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello all

Mind if I join you??

DH and I have descided to try naturally until sometime in 2010. We have had 3xIVF's.... 2xBFN's and 1xBFP, resulting in a 'silent' miscarriage at 10+2. I have just had my first AF since the ERPC and now want to trying again. We were going to start IVF again in October, but I dont feel strong enough to deal with the outcome, being a BFN or BFP. 

So I bought a clearblue fertility monitor Saturday, but dont think I can use it as I am on CD6. So will just use the OPK's. 

Good luck to everyone
Natalie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sam... Congratz hun, I have been reading your diary!!!! I am sooooo please for you!

N xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Well after a crap few months i am finally on the 2ww last couple of months no ovf the month before that ov but no bms.  This month montior went from low to peak, never had that happen before so hoping it mite be a good sign for a change.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick note to say hi to Kate!!!  xxxxxxxx

Hope everyone else is alright and congrats to sam!!

Still awaiting af here. xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hiya Ladies

many thanks for all your messages - I hope you all get your  , dont give up it will happen when you least expect it.

will be keeping an eye out for your all your news

Good luck 

sam


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats SamJ!  We are all sooo pleased for you!

~VV


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, here we are yet again, another new month....AF has now left the building....we are CD7, so it must mean it's  time again..... all

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Tasmin - looks like you and I are on the same cycle this month.  Good luck to ya hun!  We started yesterday and are going to try the every other day   strategy this month.Let's hope one of us has better luck this time around.

~VV


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Morning Gals!

I am on CD15 now and generally ov around cd 30 but i think we will commence dtd tonight and see if we get a last ditch bfp before next af as when that starts i am on the pill ready for tx number 4.

I am soooooo tired today.. How is everyone else?
xxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Morning girls,

Welcome Natalie and the best of luck for ttc naturally!

Congratulations Sam and enjoy, you are such an inspiration to us girls...it CAN happen.

I just don't get a chance to catch up as much as I would like with you all. Lentil and Tamsin, can I join you both this month....I'm on CD12 and usually Ov about CD15, however I only just stopped bleeding from AF yesterday after 11 days, what is with that!?!?  I am usually 7-8 days so hoping I had a good clearout.

Can I ask some advice ladies? I have been drinking my pineapple juice and grapefruit to see if I can increase CM as the past two months it hasn't been too excessive. How ever (tmi alert coming), I can't tell the difference between CM and DP's deposits, I may have to look at analysing my cervical positioning more carefully. 

If DP knew how technical this bdd'ing lark, he would have given up by now , however I'm sure he is not complaining about being 'jumped' upon as soon as I get in from work. He even made the comment this morning _"Based upon my calculations hun, I think I'm due for a great weekend!" _ 

OK, If I am due to Ov on Sunday, would you suggest leaving  tonight and Friday and saving DP for Saturday?

Right....must do some work

Munchy
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi munchy
TMI alert carrying on...i was like that with my first husband hun, his was rather runny (soz) like the ewcm.  

As for me im still awaiting af....so annoyed i cant join u yet again    I have my birthday next tues and the hen weekend soon and then the wedding....i really want af before that!!!!!!  I thought i had started but it turned out to be just a little pink after a "Good" sex session hahaha  

xxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

a 'Good' sex session! Specialmum  .....TMI! I'll fool my chap into believing he is in for one of those this weekend.

Its all about timing


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehehe

Still no AF though.......


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Oh dear....she hasn't reared her head yet!?!? I still havent O'd and usually would on cd15...today is 16....I hope I surge today or tomorrow otherwise I will start worrying. 

I'm seeing my Dr later and will be asking for updated cd3 and cd21 bloods, If I remember rightly isn't day 21 progesterone and cd3 FSH and LH? Should I ask for my testosterone as well!?!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hows everyone doing? 
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi
Still no af here but still randy!!    

and u?? 

Hugs xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Well seeming to be/have ov'ed a week early so maybe losing the 8lbs has made a difference already..? Did the full moon fertility spell and DTD last night. I cajnt believe how hopeful I am every stooopid month - anything else and I would have given up by now! 

Only thing I would suggest re mood swings is something I have read about but not tried which is Agnus Castus which can also apparenly help to regulate cycle too. As for bringing AF on I always find mine appear the day after a peestick!   I dont think there is anything you can do sweety...I am sure it will turn up though bbefore wedding as thats 3 weeks to go now inst in? are you die AF now? xx

xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Officially in the 2WW...help!!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

how far into 2ww sweety xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmmmmm, not sure exactly...but 2/3DPO..long way to go LOL.....but not been in a proper 2WW for quite a few months!!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

well i think we must both be around the same time sweety - i anticipate AF 20th ish maybe later. Is t possible to have EWCM and not ovulate? It seems I am a week earlier than usual so just wondering! 

Good luck all
xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies  

Crikey seems ages since i posted    How we all doing?  

Well no news here, was due af either yesterday or today as i hit peak satday and sunday 2 weeks ago. Still nothing tho so no idea whats going on, far too scared to test as have done so so many in the past    A few af pains anyway so think it would just be a waste of money.  Will wait a couple more days and see if anything happens


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

morning hon - long time no hear - hope you are OK and fingers crossed for you - I have read so many 'shock BFP' stories I always think its possible    xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi lentil   not this month for me tho im afraid hun, af has arrived     How u doing sweetheart?


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

aww sorry honey  . Its like a never ending dream which is good, bad, indifferent with highs, lows and everything in between amd then a crap ending every time until it starts again isnt it. 

I wonder if anyone ever thinks they will be in this position and I wonder if it ever ends unless we get a BFP. 

Loads of cyber hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Just another quicky from me...
Still no af and still on the emotional rollacoaster!

Ive got a scan next wednesday to see whats going on finally... and a blood test the week after.

My next fertility appointment is 22th sept.

Im not actively trying at mo cos my wedding is in 2weeks and 4 days!!!!! LOL  But after that we will be all go!

Hugs xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

slycett - good to see you posting again   Sorry  showed up, but seems your cycles are playing ball at least

Lentil - hopefully one of us will have some success this month - 

SM - Sorry AF is playing tricks on you.  with your appts

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey Tamsin - thanks sweety. there has been too few on here hey!     all round

SM - You must be sooooooo excited now! 

xxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

ME excited?               

I CANT WAIT!!! Lol

xxxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

ok, i figured this month wouldn't matter as we didn't bd around CD 15 like they tell ya to.  I have a 27-29 day cycle.  This time we BD around the time of my ewcm which is CD8 (1 week earlier).  My EWCM always seems to be 7-8 days after AF starts and is gone by the time i should be O'ing. 

Ok, so for the past 3 days, I have mild nausea when I lay down for bed.  Last night, I was uncomfortably warm and couldn't sleep with a blanket on me (I'm always cold).  I've been lightheaded for the past 3 days, currently around 9dpo if I Oed on CD 15, otherwise 16 DPO if I O'ed around EWCM timeframe.  I drink about 2 liters of water everyday, so I'm not dehydrated.  BBs are sore at night when I take my bra off.  But this could be pre AF.  I have heartburn that feels like a heartattack right now (could be the jalepeno peppers I had at lunch).  CM is "snot" like right now, sorta creamy yellow-white.  AF is due no later than Tuesday if I am having a 29 day cycle or Saturday if I am having a 26 day cycle.  

No blue veins, no swollen bbs, no constipation (actually many small BMs per day), do go to bed and wake up with stuffy nose past few days, no bloatedness, no cramps - well except what feel like BM cramps.

Go figure, I think I'm just nuts.  Not gonna test.  Tomorrow is my B-day and I don't want to be depressed.

Baby dust to you all.

~VV


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

[glow=red,2,300]  HAPPY BIRTHDAY Victors Valiant  ​
My birthday is on Sunday! So not only are we cycle buds, we are fellow Leo's!!

Hope you have a lovely day and a surprise BFP!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Happy Birthday VV and Tamsin!! 

I hope you are all well. I just wanted to update you as we are not ttc naturally any more as there is no point at all for us in light of the results we had from clinic yesterday.
I havet updated on here but please do have a look at my diary entry for details if you want to. 
L
xxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Lentil, I hope whatever path TTC takes you it will be the best choice for you, will you be going for DEs?

Special Mum, I can see you are v.v.v.v.excited! ...and why shouldn't you be. I'm not getting married until next October and I am excited even with nothing booked yet!

Well, I caved in and tested this morning to a very fat BFN 10dpo, not even a hint of a shadowy line to obsess over. The thing is like W I have been having the exact same symptoms, my boobs are agony and I am not on meds. Saying that with DD my boobs were veiny but not painful really from what I could remember. I have been having ovary and cramping pains since 4 dpo, so I really thought we were in for a good chance, however the night before ovulation DP decided to sleep through so I had to grab him the morning of Ov still thinking we could catch it!     . I got a mega feint line on 11dpo with my DD and at that point I was carry twins, still holding out slightly but also trying to check DPs work scedule for when I ovulate next, he best not be outside of a 10 mile radius, or sleeping for that matter too!   

Munchy x


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

AF strikes again!

sigh

~VV


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that VV.

Munchy - Yes sweety we are going DE route now. Basically we had results back from Kariotype and it showed that I have a rare genetic disorder which is too much Chromatin in Chromosome 21 which is the gene that dictates embryo quality, failure of implantation and mc. I have lots of questions for the Dr when we see him after the summer hols but the founder of the clinic who called me up with the news said that in 16 years he has only heard of this a couple of times. Its so weird to think now of all we have been through and it was never going to be possible anyway!  

Anyhow, DE is what he has recommended and that is our path now. I just hope that this is what will give us the answer to our dreams. It took about 1 second for me to make my mind up about whether DE was for me or not and DH bless him said the decision was up to me because he wouldnt be sure how he would feel if the shoe was on the other foot. Bless him!

I am quite excited can u tell? 
L
xx

PS - I hope no one minds me popping back onto this thread - I wanted to see how you all are xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

sorry VV
No Af here still girls even after a lovely relaxing hen weekend!


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Lentil, best of luck for your future tx, you are now giving yourself and dh the best shot in getting you dream finally!

VV, snap here too, the witch just arrived in full force. We can cycle together this month if it will help  .

Specialmum - relaxing hen weekend? I'm sure it was slightly more roudy than that lady! Hope you enjoyed one of you last weekends of freedom!

As for me, our consultation Date is through for the next fortnight and DH has his sample to produce tomorrow. I also have my cd3 bloods to have done this week....so it's all go!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

and  strikes for me too.....

Lentil - best of luck hon

VV - sorry AF showed


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

its weird to come on here and hear another af has showed up, i know how upsetting it is for you all but its harder in a way for me to be still waiting for it especially now as most of you have lapped me 2-3 times lol

I have my scan this afternoon so hopefully that will give us a better understanding of whats going on...

Big hugs

xxxxxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Special best of luck for your scan today and let us know how it went!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck with ur scan tracey      Hey lady not long to go now?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Really hope the scan brings you some good news SM    
Sorry if my moan about AFs upsets you hon   Can only imagine what going for so long without an AF must be like  

Tams
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry tasmin for being so insenstive hun, just caught me at a fragile state...no harm done!! xxxx

Well scan shows pcos as usual, right ovary was "bulky" thats what she said and left was alittle enlarge but both had the pcos cysts.

My af wont be coming for ages cos my lining was only 5mm and apparently it has to be 12 to get an af.  So god knows whats going on!!

Nothing else to report as she said.

Bloods to be taken on friday. and i dont have the appointment until 22nd sept so nothing now to do than wait and enjoy my wedding! 

Hugs xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry special....I think we are making more of a moan knowing we are out for another cycle and having to accept that.  Good luck on your scan and keep us informed.....extra bubbles to ya hun!

~VV


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Well Special, I a with you this month.....I thought AF had arrived yesterday but Ive been spotting since...so cd32 and nothing which is so unlike me. Sorry you feel down hun, thatswhy we are all here, look at your scan as a positive so tht you can see where your issues lie....hope AF comes in the nextweek hunny x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

does anyone know at what speed the lining does grow  My boobs have gone bigger and sore which is a af sign for me (i think) and im feeling really tired finding it harder to wake up and get out of bed in the mornings and my head feels all groggy.

Munchy sorry to hear about ur af, our bodies do like to keep us guessing dont they.  

Id like to get through my wedding day (29th) with out it if possible lol

xxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Special, I found this on www.advanced fertility.com, I hope the information helps and that AF arrives before the BIG day!    

_........We like to see a lining of at least 8mm in thickness when measured by ultrasound at the time of maximal thickness during the cycle. There is some ongoing debate as to "how thin is too thin", as well as to "how thick is too thick". In general, 8-13 mm is good, less than 6 is potentially a problem, and greater than 15 or so might possibly reduce chances for a successful pregnancy. During IVF treatment, the uterine lining starts at about 3mm thick at the end of the menstrual period. After the estrogen levels rise sufficiently, the lining of the uterus then thickens by about 1mm each day during IVF._


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks hun, confussing alittle..does that mean as far as my body thinks ive already bled and now into a new cycle  I did read pcos sufferers can re-absorb the lining or have a bleed...so i guess thats possible...it would make my cycles make more sense as i do go through cycles which make me think im going to bleed but never do...??

I have a blood test tomorrow so hopefully that will give some indication on where my cycle is.

Hugs xx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I maybe joining you here soon it that's ok.

Sorry no personals     &     to all.

Piriam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Piram,

Look forward to you joining us 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Hi Piriam and welcome!

Special...how did the bloods go? I had my cd3 the otherday so I may phone for those and DPs SA results this morning, if I rememebr! I'm so busy at work that I forget everything at the moment (even tx issues sometimes!)


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

What's going on in here ladies....haven't heard from anyone in over a week!  I'm in the TWW, 6 DPO to be exact.  Had heartburn last night and today.  Mild nausea, light headedness, and mild AF type cramps below belly button.  

I know I'm nuts and just setting myself up for disappointment again, but I can't help it.   

Anyone else have updates

~VV


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

VV -  hon

No 2WW for me as didn't get round tro any 

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi lentil can you tell me about that kariotype you had done was it just a blood test cause im a similair situation to you ive had a few failed attempts with my own eggs and 1 with de ive recently had an nhs attempt with my own eggs and i only just managed to get that nhs, well on this attempt with my own eggs i had a lot of fragmentation and was basically told the chances of implantation were not good and on my follow up appointment i was told that fragmentation can be down to a missing chromosome but i have never been offerered any tests like what you have and i am wondering if i may have the same problem.  i too am going to try de again in czec republic.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Nott,

The kariotype is just a blood test that both DH and I had as we had 3 failed icsi and I couldnt understand how we were just supposed to accept it was 'Nature's way' or 'bad luck'. 

First up DH had a sperm DNA fragmentation test done which cam back well within normal and that got me wondering what else there could be. I asked about immune testing and kariotype as I had read about it on FF. Our consultant didnt think we were candidates for immune as the embies hadnt been good quality in the first place but agreed kariotype may tell us something although unlikely. 

Almost 5 weeks after the blood tests I called and Dr Bernabeu from Instituto Bernabeu called me back with the results. It was a blow to say the least but at least we had a reason as to why things hadnt worked out for us. Basically he said that their biologists had identified a higher than normal (but still within normal range) level of chromatin in chromosome 21 and 16. NOT related to downs syndrome in my instance, but this chromosome does relate to it when there are alterations of a different nature, but to the ability for my eggs to allow embryo's from my eggs to develop, implant and go to term as they are most likely to miscarry should they get that far (as they did with tx number one).

His recommendation was either another go with my own eggs and PGD but the chances of getting to transfer any embies were low as there was a likelihood that all of the embies would be predestined to fail due to my gene and if we did the chance of a pregnancy was lower than normal and if we git that fat the likelihood of a miscarriage was higher than normal.  

So, the other option was to go straight to donor eggs. As the isssue is with the actual egg rather than my body's ability to carry a baby we have decided to go this route. 

He did say that this is a fairly new finding, only 12 medical papers have been written on the subject so far and he has only seen a few cases over the last 16 years so it is rare. 

Even so - for the sake of £200 each for the test I would say well worth it to know there is NOT a problem. In the unlikely circumstances there is then at least you know what you are faced with and can make an informed decision.

Hope this helps....any questions please feel free to ask. Please bare in mind - it IS rare so dont panic.
L
xxxxx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Oh Gosh Lentil and Nott, sounds like complicated findings, hope that if you go down the testing route you get the answers that will help you move forward in the right direction.

VV, I'm just behind you on the 2ww hun, I have/will be ovulating today/night as I had my surge yesterday....fingerscrossed for us both.

DP's sperm test came back at 104 million! and I have been diagnosed with PCOS which for me is no suprise due to strong ovulation cramps every month and long surges. Lets hope my tubes are clear this month!

Great to hear your updates girls x


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, here is an update.  Today is 7 DPO and last night I couldn't sleep.  No blankets and outdoor temps in the 50's F, I was baking!  I'm always cold.  Told DH he had to roll over and go to his side of the bed.  

Tick, tick, tick     

~VV


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Ooooh VV, fantastic signs and symptoms, I had the same in the night at 6dpo going into 7dpo on my last pg!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, AF was due today.....so far, nothing.  At my desk, I usually have my heater going, but today I am HOT!  My shirt is actually sticking to me.  I'm still to afraid to test....This is the first month I haven't wanted to.  If she shows up, she shows up.  So, 14 DPO and counting....btw, been lightheaded all week and I drink a lot of water every day, so this isn't from dehydration.  

~VV


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

VV, you are talking yourself out of it, however wanting us to talk you into testing, what have you got to lose excpet for knowing either way. test hun! x


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

LOL, it is the cost of the test!  I've gone through 3 a month every month this year.  I have 1 left before I have to go buy more.  So now I just want to make sure I'm good and late before I use it.  The past 3 months, my cycles have been 26 days, before that I had 3 cycles of 29 days.  For the past 2 years, my cycles vary for the most part between 26 and 29 days.  So I'm just waiting for day 29 which is Sunday.  If nothing happens before then, I will test.  

Just switching up my strategy.  Surely I'm not the only one sick of forking over so much money for tests every month.  Time to get the POAS addiciton under control and try to have a laugh out of it at the same time.     

~VV


----------



## nott (Apr 15, 2008)

hi lentil thanks for that information it was very useful but i wish id had that info before i started the hospitals didnt tell me anything about that test and if i had known maybe i could have had it done before going through the numerous attempts with my own eggs and maybe saved myself some money at this point i dont see the point in doing it as i have now given up on my own eggs due to quality and the money it all costs i just think no point in wasting anymore on my own eggs it is so hard knowing what road to take if it was all on the nhs there wouldnt be a problem, i hope it works out for you lentil, i am too going to do de in czec republic.


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

I hope to help families like yourself Nott and Lentil as I have just told the clinic today that I want to be accepted onto the Egg Share scheme, lets hope the road isn't too long for us all and my recipient!

Munchy x


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Nott - Very best of luck with DE route xxxx 

By the way my clinic didnt suggest the test - I asked for it myself after reading about it, otherwise we would be embarking on another own egg ICSI right now  .

Muchy thats so fabulous and you are really giving the gift of life to others. Although I know I wont be a recipient as we are in Spain I do still want to say a huge THANK YOU and send you a    .

VV - Good luck!! 

L
xxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Question for everyone, have any of you lost weight and noticed your cycles changing because of it?  I am down 18 pounds and counting.  Started in May, and have noticed my cycles getting shorter ever since.  Wondering if the two are correlated.  



~VV


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi VV - as I understand it yes - the closer you are to your BMI the better your cycles will be. 
L
xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello ladies. I don't post over here much but was wondering if you could help me.

We have been ttc no2 for a year. Our ds took 2 years of trying before we were blessed  but we deseprately want a sibling for him   Before ds was born i always had a 30cycle and knew that i ovulated on cd15 but since having him my cd vary from 28-40   so i never know when i ovualte and there for never know when the best time for   is. I want to try ovualtion tests again. I've tried the ones you wee on but want to try another kind (is there another kind??)   ~Could anyone please advise me of the best ones. Thankyou***


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Victors Valiant said:


> Question for everyone, have any of you lost weight and noticed your cycles changing because of it? I am down 18 pounds and counting. Started in May, and have noticed my cycles getting shorter ever since. Wondering if the two are correlated.
> 
> 
> 
> ~VV


I actually found my af disappear lol they return when i put the weight back on!  I guess it varies. xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

As if we don't have enough reasons to toil over every little TWW sypmtom, a lack of AF would put me over the edge.  Well, I started spotting less than an hour ago (even though no cramps), so I think I am out for this month.....sigh.

~VV


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Mel, I use the charting method on fertilityfriend.com and combine my opks with my basal body temperature and fertile signs (cervical mucus and cervix texture). These three key signs are sure to pinpoint your ovulation (if you do indeed ovulate at all) I personally find that I get a huge temperature dip the day before ovulation so gives me a good fertile window along with EW cervical mucus and a +ve opk. I hope this works for you too! Why not sign up and have a look at the chart gallery that other women contribute to, its a great source of information.

Good Luck!


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Mel - Ovulation is pretty much 12,- 14 days prior to AF. If you have variable cycles it is harder to determine but look out for the EWCM as that is a big indicator as Munchy says.
L
xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

Im back, after mc at 8+3 ended our dreams.  But been lurking on this thread to see if any good news from you ladies. Anyway think my cycle is back to normal,after having EWCM at the weekend and have been busy   . Hope you dont mind me joining again.

sending everyone  

sam


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

AF showed up in full force on Saturday.  Such is life.  

WB Sam.  Let's hope your busy weekend was "fruitful"  

~VV


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Oh Sam I am so sorry to have read your news hunny, life is just so unfair. Looking positively your body appears to work fantastically...lets hope the weekend was effective!

VV awwww I was so hoping that all of you +ve signs were going to produce a lovely BFP for us all, that's such a shame. It would appear I'm onto the next cycle with you, I tested this morning 11dpo after feeling a few AF pains, and saw the starkest single liner ever  ....onwards and upwards!

Love to you all x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - so sorry to hear of your m/c   this cycle

*VV* - sorry AF showed for you

*Munchy* - sorry to har of the BFN 

Well  has shown up here too 

 to everyone else

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Awww....so sorry Tamsin and Munchy77.  Well, looks like we have another cycle to look forward to and drive ourselves bonkers with.

        

~VV


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya
just taking some time out from work to see whats happening.  Thanks for the welcome back.  It would be great to see no one posting on here   so lets hope to see some bfp announcements soon.

Damn Damn Damn that evil   and so sorry that she turned up
sending you all  

i'll join in the 2WW and go bonkers with you.

sam


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around much.   arrived on Sun  .

   to all.

Piriam


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Well Piriam, looks like you are in good company.  Seems to be a lot of that going on it here.  On to another month 

~VV


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Lentil said:


> Mel - Ovulation is pretty much 12,- 14 days prior to AF. If you have variable cycles it is harder to determine but look out for the EWCM as that is a big indicator as Munchy says.
> L
> xx


Thankyou Lentil and Munchy77 . I've only ever seen the ewcm on the cycle i fell pg with DS! But i've had tests/scans that say i ovulate so i really don't know....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry  showed for you too Piriam


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Have any of you tried reflexology?? I'm thinking about it... does anyone know how often you should have it?? would once a month be enough I can't really afford more then that...


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Mel

Have tried reflex and love it, sooooo relaxing. Just give it a try and see how much you like it first, and then just stick to what you can afford. 

sam


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry to u girls that have had the nasty af turn up i know how disconcerning it is so    that next time will see ur BFP's come.....i can report im _still_ awaiting my af....not showed since 30th may!!


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Mel I haven't tried relfex, but did do acupuncture on my two IVF cycles and loved it, but expensive all the same.

Special, thats one loooong period hun, have you tried to regulate your cycle with any meds at all?! 

I started spotting yesterday so suspect AF will turn up today, so I'm not concerned about my cycle length as my LP is about 14 days. I may give soy isoflavones and Vit B complex a go this month to help improve my follies and lining quality.....we can but try.

Grrrrr 7 months of charting and still not a sniff of a pg line!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry Munchy.  Looks like we'll be charting together again.  Try and stay positive.

~VV


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Got an appointment with a consultant next tuesday so hoping they will do something to track my cycles better.

Has anyone tried agnus catus??


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya SM

lady (45yrs) at work started with the AC, after coming of the Pill. 3 months later she was pg. So whether that contributed to her getting pg, not sure.  she gave them me, after 1 IVF failed.  Still have em in my drawer at work, dont have problems with wayward AF's so dont know if i should take them.

sam


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

From my understanding they help with hormonal balance....as i suffer from pcos i think they may help but awaiting my appointment to see what the con thinks.

I hear alot of good reports but still abit nervous about taking something with out discussing it first with con.

xx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Morning SM,

Like Sam I have heard AC (Vitex) can work wonders for PCOS sufferers with irregular cycles, I hope she doesn't mind me saying but Caz Noz another FF-er used it to conceived her 3rd child and she wholly puts it down to Vitex and honeymoon loving! She may be a great girl to get in touch with. Discuss it with your cons, however they may push you away from the natural remedy route.

I'm on my 3rd day of Soy isoflavones, and DP and I have been reading up like crazy over the weekend about how to cut Soy out for the rest of my cycle......OMG it's in everything, last time I got pregnant I cut out processed food, alcohol and went 100% organic, which is the way it looks we may have to go again. I'm not sure I can physically do it and monitor my intake again like being on a diet, however DP says needs must as if Soy is taken around the time of ovulation, it may have an adverse affect on his little fellas, but could benefit my cycle whilst menstruating.

I had a 'moment' this weekend, where I definitely felt that I have a body that will never conceive naturally, however I know that with intervention we can get PG. I hate this feeling of limbo where everbody tells you that your body works fine, but you have no controll over it, crazy hey.

Morning morning here again ladies, hope this week passes faster than the last!

Munchy x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

I didn't think I'd be joining you this mth as we all had colds in our house. But thankfully we all seemed to recover quickly, so now cd14 & able to join you all     and glad that we're going away tomorrow, so hopefully won't go mad thining about it  

   and    to all.

Piriam


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Piriam,

So glad to hear you've all got over your colds quickly and are feeling positive about TTC / 2WW
 for you!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya

piriam - glad you are better and have a great time away.

specialmum - how did your consultation go

VV and munchy - good luck for you cycles this month

Tamsin  

me,not sure where i am with mine, as checking back in my diary it took 41 days to arrive after mc, so should coincide nicely with consultant appt on the 7th, As if its not going to be hard enough and to have the damn    turn up as well.  Never mind,out of my hands. 

anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend
sam


----------



## bump14 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello,
I hope you don't mind the question, but I was wondering if anyone knows if it is possible to have PMT and get a BFP?  I am about 9dpo at the minute, but the PMT is quite bad - I have been a monster all day!
Many thanks,
Bump


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

May I join you ladies   We've decided to go au naturel for a few months to see what happens and are taking a holistic and natural approach. I'm doing a diary atm, but basically, have been taking Agnus Castus day 1 to ovulation and am now using progesterone cream. Also taking B6 plus usual prenatal. Also having acupuncture and reflexology and doing yoga for fertility and qigong, phew what a list.

Anyway day 17 for me today and I've just ovulated (without pain for the first time in forever yay).

Thanks for letting me join.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Bump, Yes its possible to have pmt and still get a bfp, apparently early p signs are simuliar to pmt and the signs you could have when awaiting af so basically our bodies dont make it easy for us!    The best advice is to keep positive and relax, easier said than done i know   

Well girls im still awaiting af, havent had one since 30th may this year and as you can imagine im going crazy lol  Nipples are really sore these past few weeks and im exhausted by 3pm but not even going to think its a possible bfp because im at my heaviest weight and dont ovulate every month.  If i havent started before i begin moving to our new home then i will test just so i know i can move stuff lol  Dh and i went into mothercare yesterday for a browse....he is all new to babies so he picked up every advice sheet they had and got a catalogue bless him  

hugs


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Hun just test! Hope the Mothercare visit got DH very broody x


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

URGENT HELP REQUIRED!!! OH MY GOD. Just been reading through some of the 2 WW postings. Oh crikey...HELP!!!

Briefly: 3 embies put in on Saturday (sep 26)

Blood 4 am Weds morning. (Sep 30). Quite light coloured. LIke early period you know? No clots....Did Preg test. negative. Told everyone I know I had a BFN. FELT like period - still does. I have period paid for heaven's sake. BUT no blood since lunch time yesterday (Oct 1).

No blood today (OCt 2) but I didn't put in the pessary last night and worse....drank beers to console myself with DP. last night. And worse...am almost too embarrassed to say this - smoked as well (well I was in a complete state!).

Reading all these postings makes me think I have tested too early. I have, haven't I?

Have just put in pessary (12 hours late) and am now in a bit of a sweat about damage done..but...it is LIKELy I am Negative isn't it? 

OTD is Weds. (OCT 7) Rang hospital yesterday and they didn't seem to bat an eyelid when I reported I had BFN. They just accepted what I said, though admittedly they didn't ask any questions.

Should I just wait and see what happens with the blood? My thinking is that it's going to start a proper AF any time now....and that our systems are so messed up we can't expect a normal period anyway!

Oh crikey. Is there really a chance I am not negative? Any help much appreciated as soon as poss!!!!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Think I may have posted this in the wrong section of Fert Friends...apologies! Was panicking and just saw 2 WW in thread title....


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Vix 1- good luck hun. fingers crossed***

Ok i need to vent! Why do people that have had no trouble conceiving not 1 but 2 LO tell you to relax and it will happen!!! What the f*** do you know!!! one girl at work told me yesterday that she knew what it was like not getting pg, when i asked her how long it had taken her she told me 3 MONTHS!!! Some people really have no idea. She also fell pg with 2nd LO unplanned when the 1st Lo was 5 months old.  

I am very grateful to have my LO and it does ease the pain of not being pg again yet but things like that REALLY wind me up! Is it just me


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Vix, sounds like you tested too early hun, could it be implantation, sounds like it could be!?!?!? Good luck and it's not over until the fat lady sings! 

Mel, I'm certainly with you there. When conceiving my DD we had IVF due to MF infertility, so now I'm with my very fertile new DP, I thought I wouldn't ever have to experience the pain of tx again. How wrong was I!
Your work collegague said three months was a long time Grrrrrrrrr you are right some people have no idea. Even my cons said last week that DP and I ttc for the past 12months was not long either!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey group - been missing for a few weeks.  In the TWW again and currently 5dpo.  Found out I am losing my job due to downsizing.  Trying to stay positive and just relax.  Just wanted to check in, hope we have lots of BFPs this month.  Good luck to you Vix!

3 Months,.....HA, try 9 years!

~VV


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Not just you Mel, right there with you   Some people have no idea - for example, well I was trying for nearly a yr and it happened for me, so just hang in there. Oh how I would have loved to have ben just trying for a yr!!!


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing?   

I'm CD24, so waiting to see if   turns up next wk,   that she doesn't.

Piriam


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Day 27 for me and some af cramps this evening   But tbh I wasn't expecting a miracle as this is our first month on our new regime. So next month then


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya Ladies  

I not posted on here for a long time but feel its time to come and get some support whilst ttc #2  

Looking forward to getting to know you all

Liz xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi ya huni!!

Wow it only seems yesterday when u were ttc for your little girl!! lol  
Well im still here   but hopefully not for much longer!!    

hugs xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Last night was 10 dpo and I had spotting.....CP is very low and spotting was pink.  This morning, nothing...just AF type cramps.  BBs are barely sore, so I figure AF is due any second.  Feeling a bit down today.   

~VV


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

for you VV xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

VV - Impantation can happen 6 - 10 dpo!    
L
xxxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hoping it' implantation vv   I'm day 29 and usually 28 days, but I have been trying new things this month, so my cycle may be irregular. Did a test anyway and it was as I thought, it was a bfn.


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

VV & Nutmeg

Piriam


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

The witch has arrived..... 

Thank you for the hugs, I needed that.

~VV


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Oh I'm sorry VV  & Nutmeg , I hope next month will be your months!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well sorry ladies, but I'm another negative statistic - my AF showed up overnight 

Welcome back to the fold Lizzie   

 to VV & Nutmeg


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Tamsin


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

hello ladies.

17dpo and still no af   felt abit positive this month as has lots of vibrating feeling down there for a couple of days around 7dpo,but did a test afew days ago and was bfn


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Awww  hun, I did check to see if you had posted on the Soy thread, sorry to hear that. I'm 8dpo today with sore (.)(.)s and slight cramping, but that is normal for me! Hope the witch arrives soon hunny x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

w4m -


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

for all ladies who need them xx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi ladies,

 has arrived this morning,


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Piriam


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

19dpo still no af   tests say still bfn


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Piriam and W4AM.....lets make it three...10dpo and a BFN     all round I think! x


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Thank you ladies.

   to those who need them and    to those still in 2ww

Piriam


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

I have my BFN by way of AF showing up.  But, back into the prep for   so fun times ahead!

  to anyone that needs them.  Let's get ready for another month of   

~VV


----------



## kn8 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello there,

Can I join the 2WW please! Clearly a little early as I'm only 1 day post ovulation, but still not too early for my my mind to kick in and start the dreaded tricks that it has been playing on me for months!   I am hoping that this thread will enhance my sanity and maybe keep me away from those early pregnancy tests which are always negative and costing me a fortune!

Good luck and  to all   and   to those for who the dreaded witch has arrived.
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

20dpo and still no af.its getting to me now.it being this late after ov just makes me hopefull all the time when really its all in my head


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

21dpo and still no af   is there any point in getting another test??


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Hun if it isn't a normal cycle for you...I would test again, how are your temps?


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

wishing4miracle said:


> 21dpo and still no af  is there any point in getting another test??


Absolutely


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Ladies!

How is everyone doing? Nothing to report here, just getting ready for some good BMS and   this is our month   

Hope your all having a good weekend!

Liz xx


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Sorry KN8, I missed you there, welcome to the thread!

W4AM...have you retested hunny? Hope something good has happened!!!

VV and Liz, I'm hoping you are right for next month, I've prepared DP for lots of  , I doubt he will be complaining, I think he just wished I would put the pee stix and thermometers away!

14 dpo today for me and no spotting as yet which is strange for me, I think it could be the effect of trying Soy early in my cycle, hoping she arrives tomorrow otherwise I would consider buying a test to     me out some more!


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Ooh fingers crossed for you munchy  

Day 8 for us so gearing up for some great bms   although I've been feeling very pah for the last couple of days - think all my positivity is slipping away!


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*nutmeg* - oh I'm CD8 today, so almost cycle buddies 
*Munchy77 * - hoping this is your month 
*LizzyM * - you and me both  
*W4M * - any news yet ?
*kn8 * - Welcome to the mad house!! Wishing you  in the 
*VV * - So sorry  showed up 
*Piriam * - how are you? hoping AF has now flown away?

Well as I said CD8 here and time to gear up for some ....determned to make an effort this month!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

25dpo and still no af   and yeah i did test friday and sat and still bfn.dont know whats going on.keeps me hopefull for no reason


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Well i think i ovulated earlier than what my ticker suggests so    that we have done it   Will have some more BMS tonight and Friday as thats when my ticker says to go for it    

W4M hang in there   

Tamsin      hun  

Kn8 welcome to the thread hun!!

How is everyone else?

x x x


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

hiya ladies

posted a while ago in sept before our meeting with consultant, so now on 1 ww.

 for BFP's for us all before the end of 09 


sam


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

spotting


----------



## Munchy77 (May 29, 2007)

Awww hun, I am sorry. At least AF arrived eventually


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Ladies,

Kn8 - welcome to the thread.

w4m - How are you doing?

   to all

I'm cd10, so time for   , wasn't sure if it would be a wasted mth as dh's been under the weather for a while. But he seems to be on the mend  

   to all.

Piriam


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Piriam looks like we will both be doing the same thing tonight  

Good luck ladies


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry W4AM   but at least with return of af hopefully you can start trying again.

So Tamsin, my cycle buddy I'm guessing you've had a busy few days   like me. CD 15 but no temp shift yet, so still going to be busy  

 that there are lots of early Christmas presents.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Sorry to have been AWOL, but have been off sick with a very horrid chest infection. Went to see GP on Friday, as was getting no better, who put me on some anti-B's which seem to be working, as feeling a lot better and am back at work today - working at home thankfully. On the plus side, being ill and having no real appetite, has meant the weight is dropping off  I don't pile it all back on. Great boost to my weight loss anyway! Hope to be back in the swimming pool at the weekend

*nutmeg* - So this month will be a defo neg for us, as I've not been up to any  - think I may be Oing as we speak, as have uncomfy pains. DH has now got a cough / feeling under the weather, so doubt we'll be able to take advantage Oh well always next month!  to you

Sending you all some 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh poor you Tamsin   save your energy for next month.


----------



## clairibell88 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi guys

i think im ovulating just now

i am TTC naturally , as have been advised thats the first course of action by my gynae and family planning

i have pcos, septum in the uterus and a complete septum in the vagina.

I normally run on a 38 day cycle and had my last period 12th of october

but i have the sore back that i usually get and cm is watery and clear?

hope this month could be the month

xxx


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hello Ladies 

How are you all?

I think af arrived on Thurs, but I've hardly been bleeding & not been in pain     . Don't get me wrong I don't enjoy being in agony, just want to know what's going on   . Have done 2 HPT's & both bfn   . 


Sorry for ranting.

     to all.

Piriam


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Ladies TCC Naturally, can I please join you - many thanks

We have been trying for #2 for 3 yrs now, on 2nd month of TCM - Acupuncture and herbs so really hoping something is going to happen soon...

I am on CD 28 having AF like pains and a few nasty spots on my chin!!! so think she will come along by Wednesday I have a 30 day cycle.

Have started a diary so have a look, think its helping me with some of the frustration!!! good luck to every one and love to hear from anyone trying TCM thanks Ali x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey there Alinorthen     for you hun! I will pop and have a look at your diary when i get a mo  

Well we started BMS last night and are going to do it every other day this week with the help of pre seed    it works!

How is everyone else doing?

Liz xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Been awol for a bit sorry. Hope everyone is okay. Hope you're feeling better Tasmin  

So it was another BFN for us last month, but hormonally, things are definately improving for me. I had a textbook AF - 3 days heavy bleeding with NO pain etc etc so feeling really positive for this month. CD 12 today with acupuncture booked in fir day 14.

Still   for lots of Christmas presents coming our way ladies.


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Liz thanks for your   good luck to you and yr dh for this month lots of   to you to.

I have been reading quite a bit about pre seed think we might give a go next time!! were did you purchase it is it an on-line thing or can you get it in Boots 

I have more AF type pains today so sure she is on her way  oh well we shall try again   Ali x


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

A/F arrived this morning  , after a terrible week of pains and bad PMT symptoms I feel much better today  

So going to be really good with eating and exercise have lots of    dtd at the right time and maybe we will get the best Christmas pressie ever as next A/f will be due 23rd Dec so we might get the BFP we so want....xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Alinorthern * - sorry that AF showed  But  with getting your Xmas miracle BFP  We use pre-seed - I tend to get mine off eBay!

*nutmeg, LizzyM, Piriam, Munchy77, W4M, Sam, VV, km8* - how are you all doing? Whereabouts are you in your cycles?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## SamJ (Mar 25, 2008)

No news from me - af about to turn up, just waiting for day 2 then i can start  IUI.  We have some gonal F that expires end of december, so thought we would put them to some good use. Couldnt bear to throw that much money down the drain, but there again if this doesnt work we might as well have done.

Still time for some xmas   for us all.

Sam


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Alinorthen   

Tamsin am on 2ww now hun     for us 

Samj we are defo still in time for an xmas pressie


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep plenty of time for Christmas presents, in fact, I'm hoping to give my dh the best 40th present imaginable  

Day 19 for us today, so had a fun week or so   mwarrrrrrr! Still hopeful but beginning to lose faith in my detox as I've not had the "oooh" I feel great epiphany that I had expected! Nevermind, I'll have a break over Christmas (unless I'm pg of course!!!)

How is everyone else? Struggling on or feeling positive?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hello!!!

Well i can see a few familiar faces on here   Thought i'd pop by as although we're not actively 'trying' atm we haven't been using anything since the birth of DD. Even though we're not timing things ect i still get that 'Am i or Aren't i' feeling every month   I guess it just gets built into our heads after such a long time of TTC   I get all the normal neurotic end of 2ww feelings so think it would be good for me to come back to you all and have somewhere to rant it out..... if you'll have me   

Cycles have been a bit hit and miss lately.... was 3wks late last month   AF due this wkend so hoping she doesn't mess me about again  

Lizzy~ Hey chick!! Fingers crossed for the pre-seed again   

Tamsin~ Good luck for this month sweetie  

Sam xXx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sam     hey my lovely! Its a bit like old times on here again  

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

It really is   Except you & Tam have gone up in the world and become Mods!! SNOB


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

what can i say


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Can I join too? lol on the old times

We're not actively trying at the min either but would love a sibling for DS at some point
xxx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm feeling very emotional about ttc no2. My cycles are so varied. Last month it was 29days this month i'm already at day 36 with no sigh of AF and no pg sign either. I had mild cramping last weekend and some sharp ovary pains at the beginning of the week which came to nothing. Typical am getting AF pains as i type!!!   Do you think its to soon to go to the docs and say we've been ttc since aug 08 I was 30 this week too so think this has made me more emotional


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi every one,

Mel I think you should go and see the Dr and get the ball rolling as it takes time to build up a picture and get the tests done as they are all day specific in yr cycle. Take care hun.

I am shattered just had DS's 5th Birthday Party, he had a great time but me and DH are exhausted so no   for us tonight!!!! I am on cd 8 so plenty of time for that yet!!!   xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

CD 25 today and a bit of cramping this morning, so probably not going to be giving DH the 40th present we'd so hoped for   Think I'm getting a bit disheartened again now after a really positive couple of months. 
 to anyone who needs them.


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Still no AF  so annoying. Am going to test  midweek (altho i'm certain it a BFN) as i'm out this weekend drinking with my girlies


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Not on here much these days but noticed some old faces    Hi Sam    and mummyT  

Im on day 14 of this cycle, been busy busy   these past few days...you never know!

hugs


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls,

Mel~ Sorry your having to suffer through irregular cycles     I would appear to be in the same boat again this month and AF is now 2 days late.... i'm just hoping we don't reach the 3wk mark again as i'm not sure i can handle that 2 months on the trot   

Tracey~ Fingers crossed for you hun     

angie~ hehe we've both been lured to the dark side i see   

Lizzy~ how u doing sweetie? 

Nutmeg~   sorry you are feeling so low   TTC really takes it out of you emotionally but keep your PMA hunny, miracles happen     

Well i've just completed the Twilight series of books..... OMG i have never been so compelled to keep reading!!! Truely amazing books, eternal love ect... i was hooked!!! Cried like a baby when i finished off breaking dawn last night   If anyone hasn't read them i can highly reccpmend them. 

So i'm now 2 days late this month  i can't understand why my cycles are suddenly going haywire?! I REALLY can't take another 7wk cycle this month.... i will be an emotional wreck by the end of it  

Sam xXx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

OMFG   for me   Was not expecting that!!! Still have no symptoms except missed AF....


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Mel that is great news - what a brilliant early Christmas Present, wish you luck for the next 9 months. XX


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations Mel - the best Christmas present imagineable


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

[fly]wahooooo congrats mel!!![/fly]

Had a hard think and dh and i aren't really ready to try ttc number 2 just yet so i am going to love u and leave u for now guys

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Mel~ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Well looks like we're not in the same boat afterall     Fantaastic xmas prezzie   

Angie~ i'm not 'actively' ttc atm either sweetie but i'll see you over on the autumn thread   

Thought i was coming on earlier as had a little bit of spotting but it has come to nothing (was just a little discoloured on loo roll) so guess i'll be waiting it out a bit more   

Sam xXx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Spotting? could it be implantation Sam??

Alfie is 1 next wednesday OMG!!! where did 1 year go?/ xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Mel well done you hun, well bl00dy done  

Angie i think you stay over here just incase  

Sam   do you want me to tell your body off? Am hoping and   it implantation!!  

Nutmeg    how are you doing hun?

How is everyone else?

Well my ticker seems to be wrong but ho hum   am due on Saturday, well so i thought!! Anyways, am feeling knackered, a bit sick today so who knows, i really am not going to get my hopes up as i dont want the disappointment!!

     for us all

x x x x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

can i be a bit of a lurker then for when the time comes? lol

   praying for you for sat Liz! Hoping that you get the best xmas present ever!!!

xxxx


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Not posted here for a while but Im now 20 weeks after another natural pg.. Got my scan today.

Hope all ok

C xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Well nearing the end of the 2WW and no real signs either way!  Had a wee bit of spotting on Sat and then a day or two after, lots of stabbing type sensations down below, so gawd knows what that's all about!  Would be a miracle beyond all miracles if it was a positive result this month, after over 6 years of ttc PG #5!!  Still, we'll see. Crazily bought some HPT's in readiness. but if i get to use em is anyone's guess!!  not holding my breath!

Sam -  
Mel -  on your 
nutmeg - how are you doing hon?  did AF show?  hoping you get a surprise like Mel did!
Alinorthern  - Howz the  going? 
LizzyM -  for you too!

mummyclaire & MummyT -  to you.....

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi all

Tamsin fingers crossed for you, it's so hard isn't it this waiting game we play every month...

The  is going ok still earlyish for this cycle, but you never no when the exact right moment is!!! at least DH and I both have a sense of humour over wise we might have done each other in by now  

Hope everyone else's 2ww are going ok - remember no early testing!! 

take care ali x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

17dpo and still no af    had bfns on 11dpo-14dpo and having extreme boughts of tiredness the last few days.found an evap on one of my past tests but doesnt mean a thing


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well the very very evil  showed up in full force overnight...... ..off to lick my wounds  

 to the rest of you......must make the odds better for you


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi wishing4miracle
Sorry to hear you are in limbo, I too have been experiencing real tiredness lately but im only day 17 of my cycle    I have pcos so my hormones play abig part in how i feel day to day... i dont think it helps when its so cold out of the duvet!  

Dh and i have been busy since day 10 every other day apart from a 3 day space when we were so tired lol  Its lovely as we are spending time making love rather than ttc.

I have my sister and her dh coming tomorrow for lunch, i havent seen her much since the wedding as we live a bit of a distance so it will be nice to show off the new house  

Ive also been a good girl and been taking a pregnant vit each day.

I have been given metformin so hopefully i will begin that next week. I am just taking things nice and slow...at my own speed.  I have also lost 2lbs so pleased with that too.

Hows everyone else?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ps Tasmin you posted while i was writing, sorry to hear about af coming...big hugs xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Tamsin


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

18dpo and getting fed up now   ordered some hpts off the net.i know its prob stupid but i cant help having that little glimmer of hope every month   still very tired    af didnt turn up til 25dpo+ last month so dont know whats going on.i have a cbfm but it wasnt going well as mostly on high for days on end.i did one the other day and at high again   just to see what it would say on the 2ww.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

wishing4miracle said:


> 19dpo and getting fed up now  ordered some hpts off the net.i know its prob stupid but i cant help having that little glimmer of hope every month  still very tired  af didnt turn up til 25dpo+ last month so dont know whats going on.i have a cbfm but it wasnt going well as mostly on high for days on end.i did one the other day and at high again  just to see what it would say on the 2ww.


Hi hun,
Mayb this cycle will be 25dpo too..what is cbfm? Are you alittle more stressed etc as this can make cycles longer??


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Tamsin    hun 2010 is going to be your year lots   to you. take care Ali x

Liz how are you doing in yr 2ww?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ladies


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh Liz    

It's so hard isn't it hun, stay   enjoy christmas and new year with a few drinks and 2010 is going to be a great year for BFP's.  

Take care ali x


----------



## Frankie B (Mar 29, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just wanted to say hello I will be helping Skybreeze on this board, if you need anything please do not hesitate to pm Skybreeze or myself.

xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Specialmum - CBFM is Clear Blue Fertility Monitor chick xxx

Liz - so sorry chick xxx

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted in ages! Keep losing my threads!!!  I am now 1 day away from af this time - been having acu for almost 2 months xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks Beebee, hows it going? did af come??  I am currently day 20 of this cycle and not sure whats happening as usual lol  We have been ttc since cycle day 10 every 2 days apart from one gap of 3 days.  
I have been suffering from headaches alot through this cycle and on and off sore swollen boobs.  Today my tummy was bloated and i just felt stressed.  TMI alert...I have noticed these past 2days my cm has been more and slippy..easier for ttc.  I have also felt sooo tired.

How is everyone else doing??  

hugs
SM


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Hiya chick - sounds like things are going well for you!  AF arrived bang on time yesterday - one of the most painful I have had in quite some time though so feeling pretty washed out today  xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi 
Sorry to hear af came but hopefully the accupuncture is helping and you will see     signs soon

I hope this is a good sign for us as i personally have waited a long time for natural ovulation/bfp

hugs xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Aw I hope it is for you too!!  AF arriving yesterday means I was down to a 31 day cycle which is pretty good going! 

You sound like you're a lot more chilled out chick xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah i do feel better, had some dull af type pains earlier    Don't you just love our bodies lol

31 days is great news, something is working for you hun...fingers crossed  
xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

How long are you cycle's normally chick?  Sounds like with that and the CM it could be ovulation?  31 days is kind of a record for me I think lol! Had one 28 day one after my lap and dye but then they went back up to 36 days - since acu they are coming back down again xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

i had a 26 day cycle after my hsg but then they went back to irratic lol they vary alot...sometimes 1mth, 2mth or much much longer!  
The difference is im alot calmer than b4 and ive been a good girl and taken my vit and been abit more food wise etc.

SM 
x

Forgot to say last af was 42 days x


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Well it's the 2ww again for me am on cd16!! 

Just had acupuncture (session 7) and she is pleased with my progress, had hardly any mid-cycle pain so that's great and am feeling so much better (no nasty headaches and sleepless nights).

As I usually get a 30-31 day cycle A/F is due 23/24th Dec ahhhhhhhh please, please let it be a   or let A/F be early to get over the disappointment before Chrismas day, trying to be   and I am not going to symptom spot as it drives me round the twist 

Hope everyone is ok   to all Ali xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry not been online for a few days so not caught up properly, but   to all who need them

It was another BFN for us   But, everything we're doing is seeming to have some positive effect as the last three months I've had a luteal phase of 9, then 10, then 11 days. No 40th birthday present for DH but maybe good news for the good year   Day 8 today.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Well i hope you all had a lovely weekend??  Mine was bit strange, went to sisters but her m-i-l was there and couldnt really get a chance to chat as her m-i-l wouldnt stop lol  so abit disappointed.  Went to pet store and brought two new beds for the dogs. And in the evening went out for chinese and then to our local ski slope to watch some mates while we chatted and drank.

Temps over the weekend have been increasing, 

saturday = 96.89 
Sunday = 97.03 
and today 97.20 f

Did a p-test just for fun being that its day 28 of cycle and got a v.faint second line!  it took awhile to come up but not thinking too much into it as i have had this happen b4.  Was just about to call dh when the pup jumped up and his claw went through the line!! Now im wondering if i was seeing things    Typical hey?!?

my right boob just gave me 3 v.sharp pains by the nipple!! Not nice!

Oh lordy what will i be like now til tomorrow when i can re-test and hopefully see a darker line!!  

SM


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well after getting to 27dpo,20evap faint lines i got af yesturday but not in full force yet   lots of brown,dark black studgy stuff   

sm-lots of     that it was a really faint line and no evap


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

for you SM, how exciting!! 
W4AM - hopefully not all over yet.

Day 12 for us so in the midst of some fabby bms (not right now  ).


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

sm-any news   

nut-   

ladies let it be everyones time to get a nat bfp   

just wanted to give a quick msg


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry girls no bfp for me...No af either so the waiting game is on xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no SM, fingers still crossed for you though  

W4AM how are you?

Day 15 for us and I *think* I ovulated early this month which means I'll probably be due on on Christmas day


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

CD 29 and   has just arrived so no lovely Christmas Pressie of BFP for us  

Hope every one is ok and that you all have a great Christmas and that 2010 is the year for loads of  

Lots of      Ali xxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ali - sorry to hear that AF showed for you  
nutmeg -  for you

Nothing happening with me - missed O time this month as neither DH or I were up to any  - so expect AF New Years Eve / Day !!

 and ^  to you all.....

xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry Ali  

7dpo for us atm so yep, going off previous cycles af will be due Boxing day, grrrrrrrrr.

Sorry you've missed the BMS Tamsin  

Here's to lots of BFP's for 2010


----------



## shahina (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are well.

I was wondering if someone could help me. I recently got my hospital notes and the sonographer noted down 'bulky right ovary with sister cysts'. 

Can someone help me understand this, what does it mean? What are the possible implication of a bulky ovary? What are sister cysts?

Many thanks in advance
Shahina x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well AF arrived around teatime yesterday. Very odd, as was approx 5 days early. Not overly worried at the mo, as has been a pretty stressful month, just hope it was a one off.  At least I'll be able to enjoy NYE!

Hi shahina -can't say I've ever heard of sister cysts, but am wondring if they are hinting at polycystic ovaries? That would give the appearance of a bulky looking ovary and cystic, kind of sounds like sister?!. Best to check with your hospital.  

Tamsin
x


----------



## shahina (Aug 27, 2009)

Tasmin, many thanks for your prompt response. I'm going to try and get a doctors appointment torw and see if my doctor can shed some light in helping me understand.

Many thanks


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Just wanted to wish you lovely ladies all the luck and babydust for 2010

  


xx Angie


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been awol for a while. here's hoping &    that 2010 is a good year.


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll join this thread officially now if that's ok? As dh and I are no longer using any preventative measures IYKWIM?

Love and babydust to everyone

xxx

angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls
Hows everyone feeling at the beginning of a new year?  My emotions seem to be all over the place    Lots of family probs and in need of some inspiration.  I have a new buisness adventure that i could begin but not sure if i have the right attitude right now.  

xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Belated Happy New Year to you all

Sending out lots of  and hoping we all get that dream come true - one way or another!!

*SM* - oh new venture sounds interesting?? Hope your probs get resolved soon 

Welcome *MummyT * -  with TTC 

Howz everyone else doing - *Piriam, shahina, nutmeg, Ali, W4M, LizzyM*

Well AF showed up for me 5 days early, so am coming up to O time - just hope we can find the enthusiasm this month!

xx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

How's everyone coping with the snow?

xxxx
Angie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well our car is stuck in the drive that is down a hill lol so dh's job is much harder as he is a postie and has to be up at 4am    He has had to work to the local sorting office rather than the one he works at.  And then they have the cheek to make him wait around in the office til 10:30am til they decided to send everyone home but told them they have to make up the time left another day!!!! So not happy!!!!

Now that the snow has fallen again and freezed over its soooo damagerous but he still has to attempt to get to the local office which means another cold walk of 45mins!

Other than that i am praying for a tesco shop lol that should come this morning.....hmmm me thinks not!

Hows everyone else??


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Coping OK here - I'm able to work from home and DH has a Land Rover, so has been able to get in.
I just wish it would make it's mind up.  Just when you think it's over, it comes back with avengence!!
xx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello all and belated new years wishes, may all our dreams come too  

Just catching up as we've all been poorly with the norovirus here bleurghhh. BUT we did manage to get some BMS in first   So 5 dpo and keeping positive (again!).

Hope everyone is doing okay - will catch up soon,


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Going crazy (perhaps even more so than usual  ) 9 dpo - need to some help to stay away from pee sticks!!! Anyone feeling the same? Anyone about the same dates maybe we can see who can last the longest


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

nutmeg said:


> Going crazy (perhaps even more so than usual ) 9 dpo - need to some help to stay away from pee sticks!!! Anyone feeling the same? Anyone about the same dates maybe we can see who can last the longest


Hi Nutmeg
Be strong and hold out a couple more days. You can do it!  
I'm 12 dpo. Tested yesterday and BFN. Was that too soon to test? Managed to be strong today and not test but not sure whether to go ahead and test again tomorrow .
Sx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm trying   11 dpo is too early yes Suz, at day 11 I think the chances are about 50/50 - good luck if you test tomorrow


----------



## Piriam (Aug 29, 2003)

Hi Ladies, 

 arrived on sat, not surprised.

How's everyone else?


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Piriam - 
nutmeg -  for you - are you not tempted to use a First Response HPT?

no chance for me this month as didn't do any   AF due this w/e or early next week!

xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls
Sorry i havent been on here much lately but setting up a new buisness is keeping me very busy!  No af yet so must be one of my long cycles. Suppose to be loosing weight  but not going to well i think as im just grabbing what i can when i can.

Hope you are all keeping your chin up xxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry Piriam   
Here's to next month Tamsin  

SM - good luck with the weight loss- you can do it. 
Any news Suz?


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Nutmeg
Only a few more days wait for you. How are you holding out? Have you managed to stay strong and not test?

I thought AF arrived today but may only be spotting . However I chart my BBT and that had dropped a bit this morning so think it's all over for another month. Will probably be more certain tomorrow. Have already booked blood tests for FSH and AMH later this week. My last FSH came back at 27.3 a few weeks ago. The doc asked me to get it tested again as he was sceptical since it didn't fit with most info on me - possibly a lab error (I really hope so). Last time I had it tested was mid-cycle (back in Aug 200 and it was only 3.2 then.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no Suz, sorry about that, but don't give up hope yet.

I tested this morning and was a BFN - 11dpo so I know if I were giving the advice I would say it's still too early, but blah blah   assuming the worst!


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Nutmeg. AF definitely here now. Thought I was taking it quite well yesterday and today but not so good this evening  

Hope the advice you gave me about day 11 is true for you. It's still too early. Stay positive      

Sxx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh so sorry Suz   hope your blood tests go okay.

I didn't test again this morning as I should have been having acupuncture session this evening and thought she may have been able to tell   but she's had to cancel so trying to hold off testing until tomorrow morning (if I can!)

How's everyone else?


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks. Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow.  
Good luck for everyone else too.
Sx


----------



## AmyBxxx (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello,

I'm not sure if I am posting in the right place, but can anyone help me?!

I have had some dark brown spotting (though I am a bit loath to call it spotting - it's more just there when I wipe) It has been either like EWCM but with brown streaks to a more watery brown discharge (though still only when I wipe) I did a test today and got a BFN though if (fingers SO CROSSED) this was an implabtation bleed, would it be too early to test?

My difficulty is that I have PCOS and a very irregular cycle, so dont know when AF is due at all. Though DH and I have been quite active between 1-2 weeks ago.

I have noticed b00bs feel bigger and sensitive (despite loosing weight, and usually they are the first to go!) have also been weeing a lot and had bleeding gums. Though NO sickness or anything.

So, in summary - could this be an implantation bleed? and if it is - when should i test to get the most accurate result?

Thank you in advance for your help!

Amy xx


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

I posted this on the other thread not seeing the TTC naturally one!!!
My sig lines explaines my current situation but just wanted to say hi ladies and I'm glad I'm not the only one driving myself nuts with symptom spotting etc.

Forgot to mention that even tho we're TTC naturally and I'm not undergoing any treatment yet my husband works abroad and is only home once every 3 months so every time he's home (for 3 weeks)  there is just one fertile window of opportunity to BD and await the outcome.
The hardest part for me is saying goodbye to him knowing I'm not gona see him for another 3 months plus not be carrying his baby!!  Like someone else said here which I totally relate to is that horrid feeling of going to the loo and seeing blood.  I dread it.
I said goodbye to Dh yesterday til April and I have one week left of symptom spotting before AF arrives or I get my new year's wish!

Does anyone else go over in their head how they're gona tell their Dh and family etc they're finally pregnant and work out the due date etc.  I must stop kidding myself, I feel like my body's laughing at me!

So just wanted to say even tho I'm not having IVF/ICSI/IUI etc I still only get to try every 3 months.

Looking forward to hopefully chatting more and seeing some more BFP's!

Babydust to everyone!!


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Marina and welcome - whether you're having treatment or not, dealing with the highs and lows of ttc'ing is emotionally draining; hopefully you'll find some good support here  

Amy, yes it could be an implantation bleed, fingers crossed for you that it is. I suppose it's very difficult if you're not sure about the length of your cycles etc. Have you tried charting your temps - that will probably give you a better idea. Good luck.

So it's another bust for us this month   AF arrived yesterday and I was SURE this was going to be it. Nevermind onwards and upwards - this will be our 6th month of our new regime, so hopefully this will be the lucky one. 

See you all in a fortnight or so   positive thoughts to all those still on the 2ww.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Its hard to know what thread to join sometimes as we are in a limbo-land at the moment!!!  I have just had my first AF after my erpc in November, and how horrible but it arrived on my Birthday!
We are unsure as to whether we will do another round of iui, as we waiting to do chromosomes blood tests.
So, it s back to ttc naturally.

Marina - fingers crossed you get a bfp - sending you lots of positive vibes.

Nutmeg - sorry to hear its not this month, big hugs hun.

Amy - fingers crossed, yes, it must be hard to keep track of af, maybe using a chart like Nutmeg said might help plot things, and see if there are any patterns. Good luck.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxx


----------



## marina1978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome and the positive vibes guys...

This week is gonna drive me insane, Af due at the weekend but may test thursday??!!
Every  morning I wake up hoping I feel sick...like I want some kind of indication that I could possibly feel pregnant but I just don't, in fact I feel 100% and for the 1st time in my life I don't wanna be!!

I've had no sicky feelings..the only things I've felt is a sharp shooting pain in the groin area that lasted just one day (hoping it may have been implantation and it hit a nerve)..It wasn't a cramp tho but a shooting sharp very uncomfortable pain but have read on here that others have felt that.
I've had absolutely no CM at all!!!!!  I usually get some kind of CM be it slight, dry, wet but I'm totally dry!
I've had some vivid dreams too, almost every night but can't see how dreams can relate to being pregnant?
Getting the odd headache by lunchtime over the past week.
I'll keep checking in on here daily and wishing for BFP's.


Marina x


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

So, any other ttc naturally people on 2ww at the moment? I am only about 2 dpo and am determined not to get as worked up this month as last month . Going well so far but it has only been 2 days!


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi there,

I just wanted to give you ladies some inspiration.  Dh and I tried for many years to get PG naturally then after having tests we found out i had PCOS and wasn't ovulating + the fact he had 1% sperm that were any good.

After going down the TX route, 3 weeks prior to downrregging I found out i was pregnant naturally!!!

It was the very time we weren't stressed and had minds occupied elsewhere that we made our miracle and according to the docs stress relief and in fact not formally 'trying' can in fact result in your BFP!

Please don't give up hope.

If you can use something else for now to preoccupy your mind (easier said than done) but try it, and who knows what may happen

Love and babydust xxxxx

o


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks MummyT
I know relaxing should help but sometimes it is hard to. I'm definitely doing better this month though. Have been sleeping better and generally just assuming won't happen so no point in getting worked up. 
I'm going to start planning a holiday now.... that should take my mind off things.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Evening ladies, Suz booking a holiday is a great idea, we've just booked ours so have something to look forward to. If no bfp when we come back then we wil be going for our last IVF in June  

Will be joining you in the tww in a day or two   Good luck to all.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, we're back again. 2 dpo and fine atm   not going crazy yet, give me a week or so!
How is everyone?


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Nutmeg
Welcome to the 2ww madness . I'm doing ok this month so far as I'm determined to stay sane... though I know from past experience the madness grows as the days pass. 
I've been having some retail therapy yesterday (I haven't yet totted up how much I spent) and more planned for next week . 
What coping mechanisms have you got lined up?
Sx


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Retail therapy always sounds good   Where are you now, about a week in?

I'm in at the hairdressers on Weds, reflexology appointment next Sat, followed by meeting my new acupuncturist next Tues, so a busy week and things to look forward to. A week on Thursday we've got a big family weekend away (this will also be the day my af is due!) so at least I'll have something to distract me if it's a BFN


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm on day 8. Have a consultant appt on Thurs (though not sure that is something to look forward to). I guess AF is due this weekend or just after. Do you test each month or just wait? I am wondering about testing at the weekend but I can never decide how long to wait to test. 
So, more shopping this weekend and a nice romantic dinner with DH - valentines and all that. 

Sounds like you are keeping busy. I hope it helps keep your mind off things. I love getting reflexology though I haven't had it for ages. Hope you enjoy your session. Do you go regularly? Really hope the new acupuncturist is a good one too. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

I wish I could wait, but alas I usually test by about day 12 - loads of cheapy tests off Ebay  

I do have reflexology every 3-4 weeks - it's part of "regime" of ttc'ing naturally atm. We've been doing it for 6 months now and have had really positive results - longer luteal phase, pain free ovulation etc.
I love the acupuncture too but my usual acupuncturist has relocated, hence the need to find a new one.

Have a nice romantic meal   What's your appointment for on Thursday?


----------



## JoJo79 (May 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

just wondering if someone might be able to help me out. Me and DH are ttc nat and have been for 4 years, i have endo he has no known probs, however no joy on the conception front  we both take the vits, eat healthily (zita west etc) i've tried reflexology, homeopathy, and at the mo i'm embarking on Reiki to help me relax. Last week following three lots of blood tests throughout my last cycle i have been diagnosed as having high prolactin and my GP has decided to refer me to the hosp for additional testing just in case its a tumour on my pituitary gland which is great but a bit scary as this will be us starting down the tx route, this was the next step and we wanted to go to the fertility clinic but i'm still nervous. a herbalist friend recommended trying agnus castus (chaste berry) to help regulate the prolactin and hopefully in turn aid ttc but i was just wondering if anyone else has tried this and whether it had a positive outcome. i know all these things are different for everyone but i would always rather try something natural if possible, and would greatly appreciate some additional advice. 

love and  to all
Jo x


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Jo, I've been taking agnus castus for 6 months alongside acpuncture. I've found great benefits from using these 2 natural approaches, particularly a longer luteal phase, pain free ovulation and more "typical" af.

May be worth a try


----------



## JoJo79 (May 13, 2008)

Thanks nutmeg,

i think i'm gonna try it then, i'm lucky in the sense that i have reg AF, but always heavy and painful and with the prolactin thing as well i'd much rather try to control it naturally if poss. thanks for your advice there's always someone fab on FF to help you out, sometimes i feel a bit silly prob asking something that everyone's asked a million times but i'm so thankful for the support,

love and a big 
jo x


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Nutmeg - how are you getting on on your 2ww? Hope you are keeping yourself distracted with new haircut and reflexology. Is is next Tues you go to the new acupuncturist?

I had my consultant appt on Thurs and it didn't go well. Basically I have now been diagnosed having v low fertility with AMH of 1.7 and FSH was 13.9 this time. Obviously was pretty distraught Thurs eve    and then I have no idea how I got through work on Friday   . Anyway AF arrived yesterday as expected. All pretty depressing I'm afraid. So now the consultant has decided we are going to try one month with HMG and then see where we go but probably on to IUI after that. I am going to be taking things one day at a time I think.


----------



## nutmeg (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Suz, I'm sorry your appointment didn't go as you'd hoped - try to see the positive and think that you can move on and begin a course of treatments that will heopfully work well for you  

We'll be going for our final IVF in June if nothing happens for us before then. We're okay at the moment - day 10 so trying to hang on another day or so   Had a lovely reflexology appointment on Saturday and start seeing my new acupuncturist on Tues so looking forward to that.


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Nutmeg
I'm gradually getting used to the idea that my fertility isn't what it should be (though maybe I should have guessed after so long trying with no results!). I am going to the hospital tomorrow for a baseline scan and the beginning of the treatment. As you say it does feel a bit better to be moving on. I've even been able to not think about it all day so definitely in a better frame of mind.

Glad you enjoyed your reflexology. How was the new acupuncturist? I hope it went well. You must be up to day 14 now. Have you tested? Really hope its a BFP and you won't need the IVF in June.


----------



## ants2 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hello girls,
Just thought i say hello and to book mark. we have been ttc again for a year with no luck also recently had low AMH results and ok FSH not too sure of the numbers too upset to take in on the visit will ask again next time. Thinking of doing an IUI but trying naturally at the mo with the help of acupuncture and diet etc.
Just off to buy some Angus Catus.
Wishing you all lots of  

Ants


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Ants

Sorry to hear about the low AMH . I found it hard to take in the numebrs at the time too. I phoned next day and spoke to the nurse who was really helpful looking them up for me and talking me through things in more detail than the consultant did. If you have a number for the nurses you could give that a try. 

I've been chatting on another thread (early menopause) and some suggest the use of DHEA. I'm not sure too much about it myself though am starting on it but you might want to ask over on those threads about DHEA or read what is already there. 

Good luck with trying naturally. Hope the acupuncture helps
Sx


----------



## mennie (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi All.

Thought I would introduce myself.

I am 30 and my husband is 33.  We have been ttc for 2.5 years and in that time we have had 3 mc.  1 at 10wks, 1 at 11 wks and the last one at 5 wks.  The first two were missed mc and the second required two failed attempts at medical management and then a ERPC

We are now really actively ttc and this is our last try before we look at adoption.  We have had a few tests.  Lupus anticoagulant, STDs, regualr blood tests and chromosonal abnormalaties.  So far everything has been fine.

I have recently bought Emma Cannons new book and have just ordered taking charge of your fertiility.  I am radically overhauling our diets.  He is taking multi vits, zinc and selenium.  I am taking baby aspirin, agnus cactus tinture, multi vits, zinc, selenium, folic acid, garlic, evening primrose oil, cod liver oil and omega 3 oil.

I am about 3 pounds overweight, he is about 2+stone overweight.  We are working on it,  Has anyone any suggestions for a tactful way to tell OH to get off his bum and lose sme weight

I have cut out alcohol, havent had caffeine since I started ttc 2.5 years ago, drink lots of green tea and fruit teas.  I have stopped using tampons

I exercise regularly with dog walking, swimming, wii fit and running.  I have started monitoring temps and cm, with not great success may I add.................

Is there anything else I could be doing or is there anything I am doing that I shouldnt be?

I would appreciate any advice and i look forward to getting to know you all better


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

We have really gone for it this month, opk, evening primrose oil, robitussin cough syrup and all the vits for both of us, did a sneaky test yesterday and it was bfn - 10dpo really miffed as thought it was our month??!!!  Do you think its too early?

Sorry for the me post xxxx


----------



## mennie (Mar 4, 2010)

*Specialmum* said:


> Hello
> Has your oh had good sperm test results?? If he has then i shouldnt worry about his weight hun, just make sure he doesnt put anymore on. Getting pregnant doesnt seem to be ur problem but unfortunitly keeping it does....i have no experience of this so i cant really help...Have you tried MEtformin...i am a pcos suffer and they give it to us to help egg quality and to help the cycle...i have heard a few ladies on here take it who have not got pcos perhaps u could ask or research this??
> 
> Big hugs


Thanks, OH not had sperm test. we are not going down the treatment route so there seemed to be little point testing. We are just going to keep trying until June naturally. In june we can go back to looking at adoption. We applied earlier this year and were told we told we had to wait until June as we had some tests at the hospital.

Fingers crossed. I am on day 26 of a 30 day cycle so not lot til I can test. No symptoms or pg or af yet. Just very vivid weird dreams. Temps are still up, but this is my first month of temping so not reading anything into it.


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, please can I join you? I'm new to ff, new to infertility really! I'm 28, mr lily 29, ttc number 1 for a year with no luck. We are going to go and get some tests in August but until then doing it the old fashioned way. I have a trusty cbfm, got really cross with it and have had 2 months off, just waiting for AF to start again for March! DH is really fed up with talking about it all (I think the final straw was when I showed him some EWCM!) so I need some buddies to share my neurosis!

I tried robitissin last month, disgusting but I think it helped. And I'm going to get some evening primrose oil, zinc and vitamin b after Reading the angelbumps fertility protocol!
Are there any others ttc naturally out there, and what are you all doing this
month?!?

Really hope to hear from you

lillster


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Lilylou,

Yes, you sounds like me!  We tried everything this month, but no joy.  I am feeling kind of despondant this month - like why bother!  It is so consuming this ttc, and it is hard for dh as i think sometimes they get tmi!  Sort of takes the romance out of it.  We are booked in for another round of treatment in May/June so at least we have a back up plan.
I ams till taking the evening primrose oil, robitssin for 5 days only, and vitamins!  If you plug your nose and swallow when taking the cough syrup i find that helps the taste!  Oh, the weird things we do to get pregnant!!!!!!
Sending you lots of luck and babydust, hun.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Takes the romance out is right!  Poor old Mr Lily - he works in Southampton during the week but obviously has to drive home on the "special" days.  So his only romance is a text from me saying "peak on the monitor"; by the time he gets home we're both really tired and ratty, we do what we have to, go to sleep and he has to leave at 5 in the morning!  I wouldn't mind if I thought it was doing anything....but another BFN from this morning says it isn't!!

I have found that I have to start daily tests around 7 DPO just to stop myself fretting about whether or not to take a test!  That is super-crazy!

I'll try pinching my nose.  It makes me gag, and I start feeling really sick before I've even taken it thinking about taking it (if that makes sense!)

WHat treatment are you having rungirl?

Lil


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

We are having another round of iui, it will be our 4th - really hope the next one sticks!

7dpo is early, is usually start about 10dpo, nice to get the negatives out of the way, eh!

Have you started any tests yet?  

big hugs, rungirl xxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

I had some blood tests (not sure what!) and an ultrasound of my ovaries last year. I didn't have a period after coming off the pill, but then the day after the
scan everything went back to normal so we just started! I rang the evil gp and he said everything was ok so I didn't ask anymore!  Not really keen for more tests, dreading having to have injections and stuff...hence head in the sand and a few months more au natural!

The witchy witch has just arrived....so if all goes to plan we should be having a fun Easter!!!

What is iui like? And are you sneaking in a bit of the other until
then?

In the opinion of the natural girls....is it a good or a bad thing to use preseed? 

Hope you're all having a more exciting Friday night than me!

Lily the loser!

Ps sorry for over posting and being so dim and nosey....just desperately excited
to have people to talk to rather than sobbing into my gin! And I really, really appreciate the support!


----------



## Alinorthern (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone not been on FF for a while as have been trying not to think about my fertility problems and just get on with living!!! well I am in bed recovering from a sicky bug so thought I would just have a catch up!!! Hope everyone is well any BFP over the last couple of months hope so. Things with us haven't really change we decided to stop acupuncture 2 wks ago we gave it 6 months and really enjoyed going but money wise we decided that was enough spent. However this cycle has been odd I don't think I ovulated and am now on day 39 I did a test on day 34 negative now can't face doing another one so am just going to wait it out. My temp has been really low but started to go up in last few days was 36.76 this morning. I had aunt flo type pains between days 26-34 then nothing, my tummy is swollen so not sure what is going on, time will tell I guess......Ali x


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Well....

Any news natural girls? I'm on a natural 2ww now, test day next sunday but think I'll start my daily early pregnancy tests next week....the first ones are negative because it's too early and so I don't feel too bad....then by the time the witch comes I've got over it and it's not so bad. This month - grapefruit first 2 weeks, robitussin for about 5 days (kept forgetting), vit c twice (forgot that too!) lots of BMS on clearblue peak days and now eating pineapple when I remember. I don't seem to be taking it very seriously this month which makes a change! I'm much less miserable too, don't really know why but am enjoying seeing peoples babies and things again after going through a period of avoiding everyone!

Hope everyone had a good Easter, lots of lovely chocolates! 

Ali, what happened with your cycle?

Love and hugs

lily bean


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

We got our results of our chromosomes blood tests yesterday and all is normal!!! Phew.  So, that's everything normal and still can't conceive.
But like you lilylou, feeling amazingly positive  We are now booked in for our 4th iui on June 7th, so just 8 weeks and 2 days to go........unless of course we conceive naturally??! wow.  It would be so amazing and save us £1,000.  I'm still taking the evening primrose oil, and robitussin, and also tried the cyclogest pesseries from another thread - that recommended them.  Anyone heard of Maca  Someone on another thread recommended them, helps you sex-drive etc.
Ate loads of chocolate and general anything that was on offer, nice to not have to worry "could be pg?".
IUI is less evasive then IVF as everything stays in my body, and my dh sperm is just inserted over the cervix (sorry tmi), this seems to work for us, except then we had 3 mc.
Hope everyone is enjoying this amazing weather.

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Not feeling positive any more. Found out a friend is pregnant with her second and went into a major melt down, cried and cried. Now just feeling numb. Counted my days wrong, test day is Thursday so have just done an early test which is negative. As I expected. Just not sure how much longer I can cope with this, part of me wants to get on and have treatment, but not sure I'm mentally strong enough for it, and to be honest I'm dreading it....

Just don't know what to do. There is nothing more I can do naturally. I just feel like such a failure.


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Lilylou
You're in the right place to talk to people who understand the ups and downs of infertility. I know just how you feel about thinking you have emotions under control and then hearing some news can just open the floodgates again.  . You really are not alone.

You are also not a failure. I also wanted to try naturally for as long as possible but after some tests at the start of this year the consultant realised I needed to start some treatment. Believe me, when needs must you will find you cope mentally and physically. You just have to take each step and each day as it comes (there will always be good and bad days)... and remember that there are many people on this site who can help with understanding what you are going through. I don't know what tests you have had and whether you have spoken to any doctors yet but things can take a while on the NHS and sometimes it is best to get the ball rolling. 

Having said that.... fingers crossed for you that Thursday brings a BFP and you don't need treatment   
Sx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks SuzDee   ....I'm feeling better today.  You know how it is, you feel all strong and positive then some little thing will send everything crashing down around you!

What I hate, hate, hate about all this is the loss of control!!! Before TTC I had been on the Pill since I was 16, would have maybe 4 bleeds a year only when convenient, never had any PMT, planned my life and my career and my holidays months in advance.  I feel like all of the rest of my life is on hold while I wait to get pregnant...which might never happen!  So, I've applied for a new job (which would be incredibly baby-unfriendly but is really what I want to do), we've booked our holidays and I ate a massive piece of Brie for supper, even though I'm still officially in 2ww.  And now I feel a bit silly....but much better!  

Love and     to all the lovely FFers - infertility is the loneliest thing in the world, but FF makes it almost bearable!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Lilylou,

I agree with Suzdee, that is what we are here for at ff! And yes this ttc is a rollercoaster of a ride, good days, bad days, and all the up and downs inbetween!!!  You are right about the "control" or "loss of control" this is the hardest thing.
Good for you for eating brie.
Sending you lots of sticky vibes for tomorrow.

big hugs
rungirl xxxxx

p.s. i know your an early tested.....any news


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

You're right, I am an early tester....but all negative boo!!!   I know you shouldn't give up til the fat lady sings but I have given up, cried my cry and am waiting for AF to start again. Every month that passes is a month closer to....having a child by whatever means possible!!! 

at work on my iPhone, very difficult to type this! But it is a nice gadget in general!

Rungirl, are you on iui now or is there a bit more natural time first, I lose track!

LL
xxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, hun i am so sorry for the bfn - sending you big hugs.
Yes, have two more natural months before treatment, so yes, anything could happen  Have you ever tried cyclogest before??  I'm still going to keep at it with the cough medicine, asprin and anything else that helps to get the elusive bfp!!!
I know what you mean about the tears, sometimes you think they just won't stop.....
Big hugs,
rungirl xxxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

I've been thinking about cyclogest...where do you get it? Can you buy it without prescription?

Think I'll try the baby aspirin too, along with cough mixture (yuck!), pineapple, preseed, grapefruit, milk, folic acid.....so boring, isn't it?!?
   for your 2 natural cycles - could save a lot if money there!!!

Lots of love
lily


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I got a prescription from my gp as i've had recurrent miscarriages.  Its actually used for pmt.  I think you can only get it from your gp, might want to check that though??
Yes, if we get pg naturally they wahey!  We save a £1,000!!!!
xxxxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hello ladies I hope I can join you?  I am not actually on my 2ww at the moment but hope to be in about 10 days time 

I have some left over cyclogest from my ICSI and was wondering if I should give it a go whilst trying naturally?  I know we are not supposed to self medicate but I only have a few and thought why not?  I have never been told that I have a problem with my progesterone but I was on Gestone whilst having treatment so am wondering if my levels were a bit low.  I guess this is something that I should ask at my follow up appointment (when I get round to booking it).

Praying for lots of BFP's this month xxxx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Welcome Vaudelin,

There is a thread about re: the cyclogest and the unexplained, it suggests that you start it two days before you af is due.  Sorry can't remember exact name of thread, but was started by someone called Bobbity.  Hope this helps.
Yes, i agree let have lots of BFP this month.xxxxxxxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, lots and lots of BFPs!!!!!!!  Don't seem to have been any on this thread for ages!  Let's do it properly like the IVF girls!!  I might even get one of those little sliding things at the bottom of my posts (if I can work it out!!!) for next month.

You know, I was googling cyclogest to see if I can get it without a prescription (I know FF doesn't approve, I won't really do it, just interested!) and it says you can use in, erm, in the "front door" or the "back door".  And I thought to myself "I think I'd do back door in case it's not good for DH to be exposed to it when we mess around!!!".  And then I thought......

"OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE I'M THINKING SERIOUSLY ABOUT RAMMING SOME TABLET UP MY BUM!!!!!!!"

That is how crazy this makes us all!!!!

Gave me such a good laugh, I needed it!!!!!

My next ovulation day (if all goes to plan) should be my birthday - hope I'm not too drunk to do the necessary!!!!!

Lots of love to you all
Lily Louise
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to add my bit about cyclogest.. I used it for the first time last month and got my first ever natural BFP, after 4 IVF's and 9 years of trying... I did MC, but it worked....
Good luck...

Also I would like to add..

Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I know we are not supposed to self-administer but I am only tempted because I have a few left.  It might just give me that extra boost that I need plus I paid a fortune for it because I bought it through the clinic!  Breaks my heart when I look at the leftover drugs and how much they cost.  Seems such a waste.  Fingers crossed I will be able to afford another cycle at some point and they will get used.

Let's keep positive girls!  I am trying not to think about it too much this month but that really is easier said than done!  

I have decided (finally) to get my tubes checked out and see what state they are in.  Wish I had done it years ago and got it done free of charge on the NHS.  Not really looking forward to it but I need to know if I really can get pregnant naturally.  I have immune issues as well that need addressing - it just never ends does it! 

YES WE CAN! xx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm such a bad FF poster....I try not to think about it days 1-14 then it's all I think about days 15-30!

WHo is still going on this post?  I have read back a bit and have...
rungirl (although have you gone to IUI now?)
Vaudelin (on 2ww now?)
Suzdee
Alinorthern

Anyone else?  Any updates?  Any     ??

As for me... I'm now about day 12 (seem to have miscounted my days somehow, calendar says d10, fertility monitor 12).  Have been rubbish this month - am taking evening primrose oil (was on special!) but am giving up everything else.  I've finally been to the GP and have forms to have blood tests day 21, think I will go 1 week after I get my peak on monitor as going by previous cycles that's about 7 days before AF, which is ok (I asked GP). Can't believe how ditzy to not be sure what day I am!!

I was quite disappointed with the GP to be honest - she was really young and didn't really seem to know what she was talking about!  I had to tell her what to do (blood tests, semen analysis) and I hope she's ticked all the right boxes on the form!  She said it was ok to do FSH and LH at d21 as well as progesterone - not sure this is true but can ask when I ring her for the results, maybe she'll have done some revision by then and will know what she's talking about!

So the fun begins again for another fortnight.  I have to drive to Southampton Wednesday night to be "topped up" as DH puts it - so romatic I don't think!  I thought that would be d14 but if I don't have a peak by then I might not bother - not sure what is best!!


Please all send lots of news and posts.  I hate these next couple of weeks and I will need you all so much!!!  Was even thinking about just not bothering this month as it makes me so miserable!



Lily  (it's not a lily I know, but it's the best I can do!)


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey I'm still here!  Yes I am on my 2ww now as am on CD17 so early days.  Not holding out much hope as this is my first cycle since my ICSI failed.  Have used the Cyclogest since CD13 (tut tut!) but not sure if this is right or not?  Oh well, wanted to use it up so we will see.

Lilylou - GP's can be rubbish can't they?  I am sure we know more than them sometimes!  You have to keep perserving though.  You will get there in the end.  If you can get any tests done on the NHS you will save yourself a small fortune.  I have always had my FSH done on days 1-3 and progesterone after ovulation.  I have heard that you shouldn't take evening primrose oil after ovulation either. 

I am currently £12,000 down and nothing to show for it.  Am staying positive though - YES WE CAN!!!  

Praying for BFPs this month for everyone xxxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

I have just cried  and cried watching the john lewis ad with "always a woman to me" playing. I want a baby so much. I can kid myself that I don't but I do, i do, I do, I do. What can i do? I hate this all so much. I want to make my husband a father, and my parents grandparents. I want it so much!!!

Too much time at home on my own. Too many pregnancies in my family. Too many people asking when it's going to be my turn. Too much work. Too much wine. 

Aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!

Couldn't face Southampton tonight so going tomorrow. Think of me, wish me well.

CD 18 vaudelin, wore my lucky pants for you for implantation today!


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Vaudeline - i'm on cd20 so quite near to you, any twinges?  I started my cyclogest yesterday cd19 and today my boobs are really sore and sharp stabbing pains?!  must be the cyclogest?  Do you find that you get any side effects from the cyclogest? 

Lilylou - sometimes its good to have a good cry and get it ALL out!!!  Big hugs, hunny.  I'm still here doing "it" naturally, until June 7th when we start our iui. i'm on my 2ww, and like you always feel so positive from 1-14days then the crazy-ness begins!!!!! 
Did you drive down to Southampton??

Big hugs,
rungirl xxxxxx


----------



## Smurfie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi
Sorry I've been a bit quiet on the ttc naturally front lately as have been having treatment. Two cycles on drugs so far! No BFPs to show for it. Going back to ttc naturally this month - though am only on day 3 of cycle so AF still around.

Lilylou - hope you are coping with the madness. Like rungirl says, sometimes a good cry is just what is needed.   

Rungirl - lets hope you get a BFP and don't have to have that IUI.   

Vaudelin - got my fingers crossed for a BFP for you too   

Sxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone, much better now! I hate john lewis anyway and hate them even more now!!

Southampton last night   but think I might have been too late....had peak on fertility
monitor yesterday but no ewcm (yuck, sorry) whereas I did have a bit on Wednesday, so maybe that would have been better. However, I had a great time last night and would have been miserable wednesday so better for my marriage if not baby making!!

Rungirl - we've got to get you a bfp before June then to save all that looooovely money!! Will wash my lucky pants and wear them again for you this time!!

Vaudelin - any symptoms?!? When are you going to start testing, are you an early girl or do you enjoy the PUPO time?

Suzdee - what treatment did you have? How was it?

Lets have 4 BFPs this month for 4 natural girls!!
   

lily
x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Wahey!!!! Nice to hear you all perky and positive Lilylou.

Yes, wouldn't that be just fab if we all did, i really tempted to test early 24/25 of 28 day cycle?? But not sure??  Have three test left over from last month so must use wisely!

Big hugs to all,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey girls thanks for thinking of me.  Am on CD20 now I think and no real symptoms.  I did my last Cyclogest last night as I have run out.  I won't miss it.  Symptoms are TMI Alert! just very windy!  Honestly it is like have a brass band up there!  

I am not holding out much hope to be honest.  I am seeing a private gynae next week with a view to getting my tubes checked for the first time. I am now convinced they are blocked/damaged and that is what is causing my IF. I will be so devastated if they are blocked - I so wish I had got them checked years ago. 

Anyway, let's all stay positive.  I am not going to test this month as (1) I don't have any pee sticks  and (2) I am not really sure what is going on with my body this month as it is my first month since my BFN so don't really know if I have ovulated as didn't use CBFM.  I didn't have any EWCM this month either and I wonder if that is because I haven't had any acupuncture since day of transfer?  I noticed after starting acupuncture I got EWCM every month.  Will have some more acu very soon.

Fingers crossed for everyone - please let someone get a BFP.

xxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Forgot to say that Cyclogest also gives me terrible AF pains.

xx


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm getting lots of af pains on the cyclogest, but didn;'t get them last month?!!  Also i have strange pain near my belly-button, any one elso get this
xxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't, but we are all different!  Am getting a few twinges in my ovaries but I have been getting those since starting acupuncture.

x


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Its great fun, symptom spotting??!!!!  I'm day 21 so quite near you, i'm a regular 28 day, except last month when i took the cyclogest - then af was 2 days late.  Ho hum. xxxx


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't we have an active thread?!? Bet all the other threads are really jealous!!

Cyclogest sounds awful - I'm so worried when I start I'll just be a wreck!

Rungirl and vaudelin - aren't you good not testing? If I don't start daily tests at about day 21 I can't work or sleep or eat for thinking about it! Well, I can eat
sweeties, just not organic veg and chicken breast which is my ttc diet! But, I'm not sure it does make it any better when af comes. I think your symptoms are very hopeful, could they be implantation now?

Suzdee - are you doing anything special this month to boost your chances? 

No real news here, on the train to Southampton now for the long weekend - guess what I'll be doing?!? 
. I'm getting a nice haircut too - this months af present from
dh - he's a sweetie! Don't think he knows what he's getting into though - will be quite a lot
more than the £8 he spends having his head shaved!!

Any weekend plans anyone? Will be thinking of you all, especially some
little embryos snuggling down in rungirl and vaudelin!

Lots of love from
cheerful lily!

Ps my iPhone stopped working briefly today - I was completely lost!! How else could I post
on ff from the train?!?


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi, can I join too please? We've been TTC naturally for 9 months now. On day 31 now. Have been between 28 and 33 days for the last 6 months.

Fingers crossed please!!!!!!!! (Please let me be a mummy!!!!!)

A question - for the last two months I have not shown a positive on the pee ovulation sticks, even though I tested from day 11 to 28. Is this normal or should I really freak out??

Thanks for all replies. X


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Morning All!!!!

Hooray....bank holiday week-end!!!

I've no plans as last week-end we went to a wedding, weather fab, bride beautiful and i danced until 1am barefoot?!!  So, having a chiled one this week-end, i think the in-laws are over for Sunday lunch, my MIL is funding our June treatment, which is amazing as we couldn't afford it ourselves.
I'm still cramping, and still haven't tested (liliylou you must have shares in clearblue, if you start day 21) hee hee!!!!!
That's so funny about your dh £8 haircut, my dh does it himself - woman's haircuts aren't cheap!!!!!  Bet you'll feel fab with new hair.

Daxcat - sorry hun, i'm not sure about not getting a +ive on a pee stick.  We used to use internet cheapies and never got a +ive, so i tried clearblue digital ovuation and bingo!!  Got a positive.

Vaudelin - how you feeling today, still cramping??  Do you get headaches on the cyclogest??I know you said you woundn't test early.......

Big hugs,
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

I found that normal ovulation pee sticks to be really inaccurate - the digital ones are much better and a Clear Blue Fertility Monitor better still!  You know exactly where you are.  They are quite expensive though and the cheapest place I have found is Amazon.  

Hope everyone had a nice Bank Holiday weekend - boy wasn't it cold!

Well I think the clycogest has brought AF on early as I am only CD24 and it arrived this morning.  I am usually 27.28 days.  After nearly 3 years of negative tests I don't ever feel I want to test early as I know what the result will be  Am feeling a bit down today to be honest - not sure how much more I can take.  Am seeing a gynae today - will let you know how I get on.  I guess it doesn't help that my sister is nearly 36 weeks pregnant and I am finding it quite tough - I know I should be excited but I am actually feeling a bit sorry for myself. 

How is everyone else doing?  

Daxcat - have you tested?


xxxx


----------



## daxcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Vaudelin, thanks for asking. AF arrived on the Saturday.    Theres always this month though. Have ordered a digital ovulation predictor - one of the american ones that uses saliva. (Ovacue) It's supposed to give you up to 7 days warning and not have false positives. 

Going to test from end of AF this month as I'm sure something dodgy is happening with all of a sudden not showing an LH surge!

Good luck all.


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Are you using agnus cactus at all?  I took it for two months and both months I got negatives on ov sticks.  I am convinced it was related.

x


----------



## lilylou (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooh, at work so just a quickie...but rungirl and vaudelin you're nearly at test day, aren't you?!?  How are you feeling?!? Anything happening? Cramps, bleeds, veiny boobs - I want to know everything!!!

Better go, boss just gone to toilet and will be back soon!! Will post more tonight!!

Lily
x


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks for thinking of me lilylou but I am now on CD2 boo hoo.  My consultant wants me to have a hycosy so I have something else to think about for now!  We will not be actively trying this month.  Think I need a month off the stress of it all.


----------



## rungirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm still here, day 26 for me, and no af but think i feel she is on the way!
Vaudelin -i'm so sorry hun, i completely understand take a month off and just "chill" and "relax" i know easier said than done.
At work too, will msg later,
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I think its about time for a new home >>> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236021.new#new


----------

